# Areas of Expertise



## Saponification

I'm hoping the moderators can sticky this one, seeing it's relevant and, at least in my opinion, useful. Basically, I want to compile a list of WF members and what they know about. If someone is researching something for a story they can look at the list before posting a thread, perhaps. Just an idea. I've seen it work well elsewhere.

Anyway, if you're interested in being added to the list just post with the stuff you know about. 

To kick things off, I'll list the things I have a fair understanding of:

* e-culture
* Australia (Melbourne especially)
* Buddhism: Western Buddhism, Thien Buddhism
* Computers

:: Please post your area of expertise in *bold*, for ease of browsing. Please keep superfluous wording to a minimum. ::

[Edited by Spudley/Pawn]


----------



## Hodge

I'm a jack of all trades in terms of the sciences, although I tend to know bit more about biology, psychology, sociology, and physics than the others (but not the mathy parts).


Specifics:

*Astronomy

World War II

Supernatural phenomena (UFOs, alien abduction, ESP)

Philosophy

Politics

Natural environment

Academic papers

Mythology
*


I'm really good at *bsing*, too.


----------



## Queasy Dillo

I like to think I know about guns and airplanes, but the matter's probably open to debate.


----------



## LastClick

I'd like to say that I know a lot about theatre and acting in general (not playwrights or history, but acting itself) as I am a professional actor and the owner of a theatre troupe. So one would hope that I know what I'm doing... :lol:


----------



## Philo

I do *architecture* for a living so I may be helpful with design and construction questions.

Philo also enjoys *general science, cabinetmaking, philately* (superfluous information removed per request)


----------



## Kane

I was in the Infantry for 3 years, know a little bit about that.

I've been a metal guitarist for going on 16 years now.

I have, for as long as I can remember, been in love with swords, knives and other types of weaponry, though my knowledge of firearms isn't too extensive outside of my military experience.  

I have some Biblical knowledge, though I wouldn't call myself an expert.

I know about drug use, addiction.

I know about fighting.

I know a bit about computers, having used them for 16 years, though I don't know nearly as much as you'd think I should, having used them for so long.  I basically know how to use what I've used.

[moderators note: Edited by Spudley]


----------



## cyberspecter

Well, let's see....

I majored in journalism, minored in English (creative writing), so I can help in the unlikely event anyone has questions about newsprint or the writing aspect of journalism.  The focus in our curriculum was to study other subjects in order to better write about them, so I had to take a lot of history, science and arts classes. I know a little about a lot of those
I made a special study of dialogue in my minor so I am pretty knowledgeable if you have questions regarding that. 

Questions about the solar system? That was my favorite area of study in astronomy. Our professor used to read from Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy, just for fun. I can answer some questions about astronomy in general as regarding the vast area beyond our solar system. 

I taught myself web development and worked as a consultant in that area for four years so I know a bit about it. 

I know a bit about the military in general after serving in the Navy for four years. (I was never on a boat though so I can’t help you except in a general sense there.)

I've done some restaurant cooking and currently dabble in gourmet cooking so can answer some questions bout that. 

If you've questions regarding the medical areas of nephrology, diabetes, or heart attacks I have, unfortunately, extensive experience in those from a patient's POV.


----------



## Harlequin

> I have some Biblical knowledge, though I wouldn't call myself an expert.



I too have some Biblical knowledge.



> I have, for as long as I can remember, been in love with swords, knives and other types of weaponry



Same here, but cyberspector probably knows more than me. Here's what I really know.

-mythology/folklore
-medieval history (dabbles)

It's not much.


----------



## northerain

ww2
Occult
Paranormal
uh...Greek history
what else...

EDIT:
Soundtracks, music in general
Horror movies(extreme,sleaze,revenge,anything really)
Magazines(?)


----------



## horrorcrafter

I am an expert on making a total fool of myself.

Oh Yeah, I'm also really really good at looking at the sunshine on the trees.  That's my specialty when I write.
Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.
Horrorcrafter


----------



## Trilock

Hrmm...well I'm pretty familiar with chapel perilious subjects/conspiracy lore. 

Also schooled (loosely termed) in various metaphysical subjects (i.e. mysticism, theosophy, gnosticism, kabbalah, esoteric christianity, hindu mythology), Quantum physics, angelology, and studied in the human anatomy.

In artistic endeavors, I do a lot of graphite work, calligraphy and color pencils.


----------



## lisajane

Medicine - doctors, dentists, nurses, psych, most kinds of surgery (pretty much ones that I already know of), treatments, drugs, examinations, diagnoses, hospitals, teeth, anaesthestics... you get the general idea.

Ceramics (making of and painting)

Drawing, pastel work, sculpture, paints, art supplies, visual artists (Stelarc, Artemisia Gentileschi, Eugene Delacroix, Frida Kahlo, Jackson Pollock, Cindy Sherman)

Geography

Saponification

Have visited: New Zealand (both north and south islands), South Australia, New South Wales, Queensland, California, Arizona, Nevada, Mexico, Hawaii, Fiji.

Have worked in: Child care, sales assistant in department stores, menswear, medical and law audiotyping, kiosks, swim centres... eh I think that's about it.


----------



## Harlequin

If anyone wants to know anything about lupus or Tourette's syndrome, I'm your man.


----------



## MetalDog

Working knowledge of the UK computer games industry.

Used to shoot longbow regularly - must update license... still, I know all the bits and pitfalls, my bow still functions and I still know how to make my own arrows =)

I've ridden and fenced sabre, but I don't know those as well as the bow.

I've had an interest in death for as long as I can remember, so I know quite a bit about cadavars and their various adventures - particularly british funeral history/mishaps.

Myth and folklore of the UK and European variety - mostly concerning the fae.

Moderate grasp of Christian and Judaic theology, biblical and otherwise.

I've lived in England, Scotland, Northern Ireland and Southern Ireland. Mostly lurking in souf lunden, though, mate, innit?


----------



## Anarkos

Well, I'm doing a BA/LLB, so I'm gaining expertise in Law daily, along with a good knowlege base my two arts majors; politics and philosophy (especially ethics).  

All too many papers on logic, reasoning and critical thnking, along with a natural cynicis, have left me with the invaluable ability of analysing and disproving arguments.  I have also learned that this skill does not make friends, even when you deductively prove to them that you are right.

I'm also a student of Pak Mei Kung Fu, so I have some knowlege of martial arts, and especially Chinese ones.

As a vegan, I have some knowlege regarding animal rights issues and the requirements of a vegetarian diet.

I'm heavily involved in the punk/hardcore/metal music scene.


----------



## Ted T.

I'm well practiced in martial arts (with or without weapons) and self defence (No, they are not the same!)

Self defence for seniors is a bit of a specialyy.

Bonsai and theology to round it out.


----------



## osiris

This is an excellent thread, most people like talking about themselves (me included, as you might see below) 

My areas of expertise and/or interest are almost anything regarding computers (master's degree in computer science), science fiction, Counter Strike, women's fashion (yes, for real  - my GF's a fashion designer) and PR (worked as a PR consultant for 7 years).

Hobbies and/or knowledge areas include scuba diving, graphic design, photography, film making and Formula 1 (no driving though). I've also done military service for one year (used to be more or less compulsory in Sweden until recently) so I know about both shooting and digging holes in the ground.

I also know the only thing you really need to know these days, and that's how to use Google. Just learned the meaning of a new word (saponification).


----------



## barnsturm

Geek of All Trades:

-business processes: accounting, contracts, sales, customer service

-computer systems (was a Sys Admin for EDS)

-yarn production: scouring, dehairing, carding, roving, spinning, plying

-music: history, theory, voice, keyboard, sound engineering, rock trivia

-The Bible: but I refuse to argue theology; I can tell you where something is if you're looking for it.

-drugs, both over and under the counter

-addiction

-penal system: from my own brushes with the law, to my grandfather's 30-year career in the Federal prison system, including administrative at Leavenworth and Kansas State Parole Board

-linguistics

-Boy Scout-related stuff: knots, merit badges, hiking, camping, wilderness survival, fishing, sailing, archery, shooting, first aid, life saving, basketry.

-forgiveness, redemption, restitution, hope, peace, contentment, and prayer.

I'm certainly not the world's expert on any of the above topics but I know more than the "average" person about them.


I don't know crap about cars.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard

Dreams, dream interpretation, and lucid dreams are my thang.


----------



## mswietek

Areas where I can help out


* Sword play and medieval martial arts
* Computers
* Political philiosphy
* Guitar playing
* NASCAR
* soccer

Michael


----------



## Verago

Mythology--Norse, Greek, Roman, Celtic, and a few others.

Psychology--especially abnormal and behavioral (that includes criminal behavior). Brainwashing, resistance techniques, and a decent amount of information on a lot of different psychological subjects.

Some Neurochemistry.

Catholicism--I'm not Catholic, but I went to a Catholic school up until fourth grade, and in that time, I learned a lot about Catholicism.

Latin and Latin-based languages--I can translate, but I can't effectively write it on my own...yet.

Tae Kwon Do--I'm not a master or anything, but if it's a question about a technique, I might be able to answer it. I'm not really authorized to instruct, though...

Mythical Creatures--especially those tied in with the Mythologies I mentioned above.

Edgar Allen Poe--Read all his works, and I know a good bit about his life.

Paranormal phenomenon--Psychics, shamans, demons, chakras, and other stuff.

Explosives--I know how to make highly explosive compounds out of household products. I'll only tell you what I know if you have a good reason.

Of course, I have some other areas of expertise...but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## whitt45

Guns
Farming (Cattle, tobacco, large-scale gardening)
Redneck culture
American football
Baseball
Musicianship (guitar, bass guitar, piano, recording)
Computer programming
St. Louis
Basic psychology
Basic sociology
Car repair
Basic home repair
Military tactics (in layman's terms)
Miltary aircraft


----------



## Ilan Bouchard

> Explosives--I know how to make highly explosive compounds out of household products. I'll only tell you what I know if you have a good reason.



Is wanting to make highly explosive compounds out of household products a good reason?


----------



## Duke

Well I know a lot about Space, Biology, Microbiology, Genitics, Weather ( always a good villian in stories) The Criminal Mind!!! This is good too!!!


Always feel free to ask me about things. I love to learn and read over 300 books a year!! So just ask.


----------



## cerebralstirrings

* Psychology
*Child Mentoring
*Martial Arts
I'm currently a psychology student in the process of transferring into DePaul University for grad school.  If you have any psychology related questions, feel free to chuck them my way.


----------



## Achilles

*Grammar* - Grammar is a hobby of mine, so I guess I know quite a bit. If you have any questions about English grammar feel free to ask me.
*
 Poetic devices* - I think I have more knowledge of poetry than ability writing it. 
*
 Guitar/musical theory* - Been playing for about three and a half years.
*
 Biblical topics* - I've studied it quite a bit, so I know quite a bit.

*Theology* - I consider myself very competent in any questions regarding theology, but I guess I'm only useful if you agree with my idea of truth.
*
 Basics of philosophy *- I've mostly studied existentialism, but am familiar with other branches.
*
 Juggling* - Balls, clubs, rings, etc. I'm a member of a two-man team and a student of technical juggling, so I know quite a bit about the visual and technical fields. If you need any help getting started, I know some great resources and personal tips.
*
 Greek mythology* - Mostly just Homer's epics; I haven't studied too many external sources.

*Putting my foot in my mouth *- I know it all.


----------



## rmestre

Japanese poetry forms
snakes
Buddhism
The Bible
Stamps
How to love my wife


----------



## river-wind

rmestre said:
			
		

> How to love my wife


hmmmmmm......

I may be able to help with 
1)Computer programing/ PC building
2)biology/environmental science
3)martial arts
4)Native American history, ledgend, religion, society
5)buddhism (Theravada)
6)Shaolin
7)backpacking
8)rock climbing


ummmm... that's it.


----------



## blankslatejoe

-video game development: professional knowledge of all aspects, except heavy programming.
-art technique
-art history
-illustration
-cartooning
-animation 
-filmmaking:a little from all aspects, though I know more about effects, preproduction, and particularly postproduction (CG, compositing, etc.)
-comic books (all aspects)

These things are the things I know about on a professional/semiprofessional level. I used to know a fair bit about backpacking, card tricks/flourishes, wildlife/plantlife, and basic medical/first aid. I'm learning a lot about writing, indie music, folk music, and poker.


----------



## Hand

* Time travel

* Spelling, grammar and punctuation

* Space travel

* Whatever I read on Wikipedia and don't forget


----------



## Isaiah58

*Irish dance/competitions
*Ballet/jazz (via my sisters)
*babysitting/childcare -- little boys are my speciality
*Working knowledge of Tolkien lore
*Star Wars
*Christian theology -- no formal training
*homeschooling
*Basic first-aid


----------



## Shawn

Philosophy
Logic
Psychology
Liberal Arts
Some would say Literalism
Literary Styles and Genre
The Publishing Process
Grammar and Usage

I have been declared by Oxford University's IQ test to be a Grandmaster of General Knowledge.


----------



## revelation_22-20

Logic?
I know a bit about religon, I'm not a total expert on _all_ world religons but you have somewhere to start. 
Supernatural used to totally be my realm...


----------



## ross

The paranormal
WW1 history
The construction industry
Guitars


----------



## RubyRoo

Being a modern day teenager
Dancing: modern jazz performance street stretch hip hop minimum grade 6


----------



## RubyRoo

Using Bondiweb  

Art processes in general I suppose.

Wicca

(Fingers Crossed Auditions will soon be added to this list :flower: )


----------



## Hawke

Horses
The paranormal
Mythology & Egyptology (and if I don't know it off the top of my head, I can find it)
A lot o' this 'n that (I research just about everything)


----------



## Crazy_dude6662

greek mythology (i correct the teacher....she dosnt like me anymore)
some norse, and irish mythology.
some vampires
some about guns/gun damage
simpson (expert on the older episodes)
futurama 
Family guy  (excluding season 4 as we havnt got that in ireland)
Dyslexics (i am one and have done alot of research)
Karate
tongue piercings, piercings in general
tattoos

i think thats it


----------



## RubyRoo

OMG Love the siggie!
Charmed Rocks!

OK Charmed is now oficially added to my list!


----------



## Lorlie

Modern day Irish Catholic Church
Ireland
Folklore, Lore, Myth.
Parenthood
Kids
Temperatures
Heartache
Heartbreak
Casinos
Public houses
Horses
Dog Poisinings
Pond life


----------



## Superlagg

I am good with such things as:

Overthinking things.
Semi-unaccurate sci-fi things (By far not realistic sci-fi things, but not overly uneralistic).
Furries and making them 'work'.
Wikipedian knowlede and interpretation.
Overthinking furries.
Various other things I cant think of at this hour.

Hope I can help someone!


----------



## Slindsay

Well if it's any help to anyone I am doing a masters in computing so know a bit about that (Well you would kinda hope so wouldn't you) and with a bit of luck will be able to talk witha  bit of authority about the computer games industry in a few months time as I may be on placement with a computer games company.

Other than that I'm a fairly massive martial art's geek, I've studied Tae kwon do, Hapkido and Aikido before and am currently studying Brazillain ju Jitsu, Judo, Ju Jitsu (The traditional sort) and Mixed Martial Arts.


----------



## Hellknight

I'm not an expert in any of these areas (meaning I don't have a PhD in any of them... yet), but I consider myself knowledgeable in:

*Philosophy*, specially Nietzsche. Which is not to say I don't know anything else (quite the contrary), just that he's the philosopher I know most about;

*History*, to some extent, specially Brazilian (I am Brazilian, after all);

*Brazilian and Portuguese literature*, more Brazilian than Portuguese, but I know all the major authors and schools, as well as having read and studied many of the major works in the Portuguese language as part of the school curriculum;

*Brazil in general*. 

*Theology*, well, some of it anyway; 

*Psychology*, again, some of it (I have been studying Lacan lately);

*Chess*, including its history and the most well renowned players (e.g. Capablanca, Alekhine, Lasker, Mikhail Tal, Tarrasch, etc.);

A little about *Jazz* and some *Baroque, Classic and Romantic* music, and a tiny bit of music theory.

I suppose that's it...


----------



## bob rulz

Well, I know a lot about:

*Geography* - mostly in the United States (and especially the Western U.S.), but generally I know something about nearly everywhere in the world. I know the capital of every country, general geographic features, I've heard of more places than anybody I know, etc.
*Climate and Weather *- again mostly in the United States. Also general meteorology, the more scientific aspect of it. Hurricanes as well. I track every hurricane season extensively.
*Astronomy -* Mostly the solar system, stars, and some of the theoretical science.
*Space Exploration* - This is definitely one of my areas of expertise. I can never wait until we recieve new information from wherever a probe is. Every interplanetary probe.
*Technology* - At least, how it's developing; what kind of technology is coming the near future mostly, especially technology related to the military and space.
*Military history -* Mostly World War I and especially World War II and American military history.
*American history* - I love history and I live in America, so I know a lot about American history, naturally.
*Transportation - *Not the technical stuff, more the where new freeways and high speed rails are being constructed. Don't know much outside the U.S. though.
*Video Games* - Probably not much help in writing, but I know about the popular games, the history of video games, etc.

There's a few other things that I really can't think of at the moment that I know a lot about but that I usually can't remember until something triggers that part of my mind...sounds odd, I know. A lot of the time I'll also just browse through Wikipedia and read stuff, and I am really good at retaining information.

However, I don't know how often I'll actually be hanging around this forum, but for when I am here, that's what I specialize in.


----------



## VictoriaE

Oh wow, this is a very good idea for a thread - other writing forums should do this!

As far as "expertise", I would say I know a healthy amount about ::


Exercise
Moving
Buddhism
Tattoos
All-natural/environmentally friendly cleaning
Eco-friendly fashion
Organic foods
Internet research


----------



## mammamaia

*sewing and clothing/costume design* [includes embroidery; beadwork; custom-fitting; etc.]

*architectural design and construction* [includes drafting; blueprints; writing specs; contracting and dealing with subs; supervising construction; home renovation/remodelling]

*ballet *[includes choreographers; major companies; composers/ballets; early training; professional training; performing (on stage/behind the scenes); road tours; info on most major 'stars'] 

*las vegas *[includes life on and off 'the strip'; history; personal knowledge of mob figures and major performers; mid-'50s-to-current]

*travel/living abroad* [includes travel by bus/train/plane/ship/ferry, from first class to tourist, to 'thumb'; major european cities; swiss alps; all southern european and mediterranean countries; athens and greek islands; north africa/egypt; israel; jordan; cyprus; malta; caribbean islands; mexico; all but 3 provinces of canada; all but 5 us states; new zealand; tinian]

*new york city & suburbs/los angeles/hollywood* [life during '40s-90s] 

*history of world and* *human race* [includes mythologies/folkways of earliest and current indigenous peoples] 

*the hopi *[lived with them and studied their lifeways, history, and prophecies]

*the homeless *[lived with/cared for them in shelters, for over 2 years; was homeless (by choice) for over 10 years]

*container ships *[lived on one for 6 weeks, from new zealand to london]

*writing* [includes poetry; song lyrics; plays; musicals; screenplays; tv series/sitcoms; ad copy; articles; essays; all other non-fiction; all fiction except for romance and fantasy genres; editing] 

...and probably lots of other stuff i don't have time to mention... all you need do is ask... if it's not an 'area of expertise' i'll at least be able to point you in the right direction... feel free to email me any time at all, for any reason...

love and hugs, maia
maia3maia@hotmail.com


----------



## sisyphyus

Areas I have a great deal with...

*Cooking in the Navy*
*Working in a Call center*
*Bluetooth*
*Cellular Phones*
*Working on a train as an On Board Service Crew Member (waiter Lead Service Attendant, and what is commonly known as a Steward or Porter but is officially called a Train Attendant.)*
*(Not an expert, but I have access to one...) Celtic History (HUGE amounts of data available here, i have books and access to an actual Celtic Historian!)*

That should just about do it. If it is story related, not a problem... But I hate to say it, if you ask me how to troubleshoot your cell phone, I am going to simply SCREAM and then hit the block button. Thanks.


----------



## FloridaJay

Areas of (somewhat) expertise:

*Military Protocol (8 year AF veteran)

*Dentistry (Asssistant in said military)

*Computer Technologies (self-taught computer builder)

*Spelling (I kan spel sum tymes - it's more of hobby, misspelled words are a pet peeve)

*Horror Movies (Trivia, etc.)

*Seashell Collection (one of the hazards of living near the beach - _I can name that shell for $500 Bing_)

*Marriage (9 year veteran - I have the scars to prove it:razz

*Lying (I'm a male, it comes with the territory)


----------



## Titania

–Grammar (mostly english but also foreign)

–Spanish language / literature / culture / geography (and by Spanish I mean SPAIN)

–anything and everything having to do with Ancient Greece

–useless & completely random trivia (example: Which country has by far the most deaths by drowning in bathtubs each year? answer: Japan)

–ancient Mayans / Incans / Aztecs / Egyptians, concentrating on ancient mythology & astronomy

–anything involving snow (snowshoeing, -machining, -shoveling, skiing, et cetera... comes from living in Alaska)


----------



## Seagoon

Well, I'm not exactly a world brain but I have some knowledge of:


Geology
Astrophysics (both areas likely to become more detailed. I'm studying for a degree in the subjects!)
Historical re-enactment - medieval and dark ages
Basic flying (especially motored gliders)
the Duke of Edinburgh's award
Probably a few other things but my mind is made up solely of cotton wool today and isn't being very helpful :sad:


----------



## talknerdytome

This is a great idea.

*Eating Disorders

Self-Harm

Depression

Drawing

Computers

Web Design*


----------



## Indigo

I don't know much helpful but here it is:

*British schools and education*

*Theater*

*Art/drawing*

*Englishness in general*

I'll post more if I think of them.


----------



## hlarledge

New Orleans
The South
Louisiana
Swamps
Alligators
The Mafia
Elvis Presley
Marilyn Monroe
The Kennedy Assassination
Charlie Chan
Sherlock Holmes
Unsolved Mysteries
Computer Programming
Artificial Intelligence


----------



## glennstewart

I'm an expert on saponification, soap molecule anyone? Glenn


----------



## RussellN

I know a little bit about a lot of things, and a lot of nothing.

Anatomy and Physiology (not too deep)
Physics (what I can remember)

The ways to not make a lot of money
The ways to spend a lot of money (you haven't yet made)

Lots of trivia, mostly useless but sometimes useful

What it feels like to be sick of working for someone else

Any of that help anyone?


----------



## nereyda_333

*Spain and Spanish*
*Astronomy*
*Buddhism*
*Depersonalization*
*Being depressed*


----------



## grussem

Law Enforcement
Military, especially Marine Corps
Martial arts
Catholocism
Philadelphia


----------



## Eiji Tunsinagi

Corporations/Business
Oriental History
World War 2 
Computers
Japanese Everything
The Art of the Con
Movies
Screenwriting Theory
Art Crap
People/Trends/Psychology


----------



## Tim S.

What am I an "expert" in?


*Physics
Chemistry
Maths
Concepts bhind Science Fiction/Fantasy
Some parts of philosohy
Psycology (ish)
*

That's about all that I can remember right now.


----------



## TravelWriter

*My areas of Expertise*

Genealogy Research,
Psychic Abilities,
Psychic Readings,
Mediumship,
Clairvoyance,
Precognitive Dreams and Visions,
Past Lives,
Remote Viewing,
Seances,
House Cleansings - Exorcisms
The Paranormal - Ghost etc,
Psychic Development,
Travel Writing,
Expert knowledge of the following countries - Canada, USA, China, Egypt, Europe,
Irish History,
Irish and UK Politics - Political columns,
Terrorism,
Earth Based Religions - Wicca, Witchcraft, Asatru-Norse Paganism, General Paganism, Shamanism, Druidism,
Greek, Roman and Celtic Mythology,
Disabilities - Cerebral Palsy,
Short Fiction - Horror, Supernatural, Romance, Mystery

I think that's it


----------



## Slugfly

good knowledge:
Korea (language, history, contemporary culture, geography)
Jesus/Christianity (conventional, historical and a tad about modern conspiracy theories)
LSD (history, short and long term effects, usage)
rural North American (redneck) subculture
game/comic/anime subculture

That's it in a nutshell...  anything else I know is already covered by some of the other posts in this thread, but feel free to PM me if you would like info on these topics.

mediocre knowledge:
skateboarding culture
graphic design
aztec culture
evolution/pre-history
motorcycles
fishing industry


----------



## kad barma

boston sports 
corporate application software
financial services (banks, insurance companies, investment banks, etc.)
massachusetts revolutionary & prior history, especially middlesex county
nutrition, fitness and physiology


----------



## deyanalin

I have some knowledge of a few things and if I can be of any help just drop me a line.
Vampires
Computers
Am learn about Angels
Palmistry
Cooking
Philadelphia
Jewelry making
Plants
Misc. Info(I read and research anything that seems interesting, so I keep alot of info stored.)

 That's all I can think of right now but I know alot more and , like I said, I like researching so if ever in need of help, I'm your girl!


----------



## Elizabeth Hopkins

I'm always willing to help out where I can.

I know about:
Child abuse, Social Anxiety, Depression, Suicide, Self abuse
The history of Oregon's mental health system from 1800s onward
Horses, Dogs, Cats, Cattle, farm animals including history, breeds, anatomy
Farm and Country Living (mostly from 1970s to 1990s)
Genealogy research
German imigration to America (1830s to 1850s)
Baltimore and Lonaconing, Maryland history
San Francisco, California History (specially around 1850s)
Coquille Valley region of Oregon history
Homelessness and Poverty
Drug use and going clean (perscription drug abuse, meth, pot, ecstasy, acid, cocain, salvia, mushrooms)
Herbal uses (teas, poltices, aromatherapy)
Motherhood, pregnancy, having daughters
Art, Art history, Artists, Folk Art, Painting, Drawing, Weaving, Quilting, Glass Blowing (lamp work with small torch), Beading, Native American pine needle basketry, tie dye, photo shop
Native Americans in Pacific Northwest history
The Bible, Baptist religion, Apologetics
Comic Books from the 1990s
Trucking, Long haul Trucking
(oh and if you need information on cars, my other half is an auto mechanic)
I mostly read fantasy and science fiction, but I love reading history.


----------



## ConorMB

Just wondering...does everyone on this forum know Martial Arts?  cause that is popping up quite a bit...

Im only 18 but i might be able to help out on Military stuff, particulary Army, my dad is a Captain in the 101'st and is serving at the moment.

Question...anyone here a cop?  If so please PM me, im looking for a cop for info...


----------



## FollowingShadow

*Quakerism*. . Heh.

*French*, *French grammar*, a bit of *Russian*. And if I don't have the expertise, I know someone who does.


----------



## Kimba

I'm an Enrolled Nurse specializing in spinal and head injuries. My main work area is the disability sector and I also look after people with neurological disorders such as Huntington's Disease and MS. I know a fair bit about tracheostomy and ventilators as well.

In addition, I'm currently studying film production at university, doing a BA in Multimedia Studies. I'm starting my sub-major in animation next year. Having said that, I'm working my way to specialising in writing screenplays.


----------



## Janeka

Computers, Photography, RPGs, Computer & Console gaming, cars, kids, consumer electronics, DIY, castles... 

(there might be more, but that's all I can think of off the top of my head)


----------



## Hakeem

- Physics.
- C programming.

- English: grammar & writing. 
- Arabic: language; literature; history and culture; publishing; etc.
- Islam.
- Geography of the Middle East.
- Politics.


----------



## Siglark

*Politics
Philosophy
European History
Biology
Psychology
*


----------



## Lord-N

Greek, Latin, etymology and word meanings in general. I collect words like a lepidopterist collects butterflies, though without the gas.

I also have a sound foundation in the Greek and Norse myths, thanks to Bullfinch and Edith Hamilton... 

bombs away!


----------



## ConorMB

Eh just a thought, why don't people put they're expertise in they're sig? Just a thought.

My question is, and this may sound rude but I do not mean anything bad, Anyone in here ever been to AA? A char. in my story is an Alcholic and I would like to make sure my little AA meeting is not a bunch of bullshit. PM.
Thanks
Cheers
Conor M. Barron


----------



## Kimba

I think the problem with putting your expertise in your sig is that if you have a whole list of areas, it might not fit.  It's an interesting idea nevertheless.


----------



## Syren

Here's a few bits, well versed or better:

_[revised - willing to help in the following]_

Biomechanical Engineering
Tao/Zen/Classical Eastern Mythology
Sumurai/Bushido/Sun Tzu/Tsunetomo Yamamoto
Chinese Healing Arts/Meditiation/Chi
Notable Artists/Philosophers
Very nearly every artistic medium
Sailing Vessels/Nautical Terms/Notable Pirates
Scuba Diving/Surfing/Marine Biology
Anthropology/Cultural Preservation/Pacific Islanders
Being a single dad
Wilderness Survival/Search and Rescue
Fishing/Hunting/Game Dressing
PM's accepted, always glad to help.

//Sy


----------



## Mungye

Lord-N said:
			
		

> Greek, Latin, etymology and word meanings in general. I collect words like a lepidopterist collects butterflies, though without the gas.
> 
> I also have a sound foundation in the Greek and Norse myths, thanks to Bullfinch and Edith Hamilton...
> 
> bombs away!


 
hahahahahahah, ........without the gas. Your description of yourself reminds me of the murderer in the Hound of the Baskervilles.And good old Bullfinch, I am reading the historie of chivalry at present.


for me"
nutrition, specialized diets
dance, especially interpretive
abused, challenged, battered and at risk children, especially reattaching children who are called children without a conscience. the older ones called Trust bandits.
Celtic myths and legends
Jewish history, myths and legends, holiday observances
crafts especially beading, ancient style
water color, acrylic and oil painting
cosmetology, especially restoring damaged skin and making one's own oils, creams etc.
cooking, specializing in saving money cooking from scratch.
restaurant business
contract painting techniques


----------



## Feline

*Mythology

Vampires

Werewolves

Music
Movie Soundtracks

Movies

Actors

Dreams

Video Games*


----------



## Kimba

*Head and spinal injuries website*

I recently created a website based on my speciality as a nurse. It has information on the first aid of head and spinal injuries as well as general information regarding such injuries. Feel free to have a look if you need it for your research. 

http://nursing.starpol.net


----------



## writer806

Emergency medicine (EMS and emergency room care)
Veterinary medicine (small animal, food animal, equine, not so much exotics yet)


----------



## Alberich

I'll play.

Undergrad degree in biology with focus on genetics and evolution, experience as an immunologist, graduate student in immunology/virology.  

Also have a degree in law, special emphasis on intellectual property.

Just from my own hobbies, I can claim a special knowledge of classical music (inc. choir and vocals), number theory, especially regarding primes, statistics, several languages, and Catholicism.

If anyone needs help with these topics, feel free to ask!

Alberich


----------



## hobbish

The Holocaust, Poland, World war two in general, though the Eastern front in speciality.
Politics.
Econmics.
History.


----------



## rydenthorne

I wouldn't say I'm an expert on everything from squad to battalion level warfare, but I know a great deal about tactical and operational level warfare.

I speak fluent German, if anyone needs a German expert.  

I've made chainmail and know some about medieval swords.


----------



## Анастасија

Slavistics - I will try to help with anything related to Slavic languages (particularly the languages of former "Serbo-Croatian" since it is my mother tongue, Russian and Old Church Slavonic) and cultures. I aim to become a slavist.

Classical philology - The focus of my studies at school are Latin and Greek, and whilst I cannot claim that I know them to depths, I should be able to help around if somebody needs a translation, or an information regarding antique.


----------



## kat8390

i know about theatre, theatre history, art, art history, history in general, and well some basic math lol
uh! i dunno i know a bunch of useless random facts that i pick up from game shows


----------



## imrhati

I know quite a bit about WW2 weaponry, and what it is liek to be on the field more than what happened.


----------



## WriteIt

Perhaps not an expert in all, but knowledgable enough to answer questions or lend a hand re: 
1. Linguistics (syntax, semantics, morphology, lexicology, dialects, dictionary making, socio-linguistics)
2. Grammar (fine-points and hair-splitting included)
3. Swedish, Norwegian, French, Spanish, Italian, Russian, German (and several dialects of German), Latin, some of the Native American languages, Swahili, Dutch, and Danish
4. Germany (history, WWII, and Hitler)
5. Scandinavian culture and history
6. fiber--as in spinning, dyeing (always better to do this at someone else's house), weaving, knitting, and the history of weaving, spinning, dyeing, and knitting
7. Dog behaviour and dogs
8. Canadian legal system and some general stuff about criminal law
9. the nuclear industry
10. Fabric design, fibers used, and fabrics
11. German literature
12. non-profits
13. Telecommunications, antennas, point-of-sale routers and software

I have lived in Germany, Sweden, Canada, and Northern Minnesota.


----------



## Braveheartcrzy

-horses and horsemanship (I own and live on a horse farm with about 39 horses and I've been riding all my life, so i can answer any horse-related questions, I'm a dressage and event rider).

-animals (behavior, habitat, etc...)

-midieval culture

-names (I know alot of great websites for finding character and place names)

-my parents are both airline pilots so if anyone has any questions about flying or anything like that I can ask them and give you their answer.


----------



## vespera

Real Estate 

Property Development

Western Australia

Paganism / Witchcraft

Naturpathy

Herb Lore

Hospitality (bar, waitressing, running a restaurant etc)

Cooking


----------



## red lantern

*here to help*

There is a lot of stuff I have no idea about (I have not as long as some) but here is some stuff I do know something about. It may or may not be of any use to anyone but if I can help why not

History of tattooing and early tattoo techniques

The chemical treatment of soft and hard wood for long term preservation and termite prevention

Recent trends in public relations and human resource management

Eastern Australia (I live on the East Coast in the state of Queensland)

Growing cacti and succulents

looking at the previous posts there is a wealth of knowledge here in this community, amazing really.


----------



## avesjohn

When people come to my help for something, it is almost always for identification of a bird or animal. I'm a huge nature buff; I read field guides for fun, and I have a large collection of books at home that cover most of the world (mostly bird guides, but also mammals and reptiles, and in North America, almost every other group, too). So if you want to know about animals, I'm your man.


----------



## Hodge

What is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## Scamp

Hodge said:
			
		

> What is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


 
African or European?


----------



## avesjohn

Hodge said:
			
		

> What is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?



42.



But seriously, I don't know. I'll look it up. And for the record (sorry to ruin a good joke), both of those continents have multiple species of swallows (in fact, Africa has almost 40 species).

*looks it up*

The air speed velocity of the world's most common and most studied species of swallow, the Barn Swallow (_Hirundo rustica_), which nests throughout the Northern Hemisphere, including Europe, and winters in much of the Southern Hemisphere, including Africa, is about (drum roll please) 11 meters per second, or 24 miles an hour.


----------



## Hodge

What if it's carrying a coconut?


----------



## avesjohn

I think a more pressing question is:

What if it DROPS a coconut?

*sirens*

*man screams as he is rushed to hospital with life-threatening head injury*


----------



## Kimba

He'll probably be dead if it was dropped from *that* height.  Please don't get me started on head injuries. It's one of my specialties.


----------



## violahotchocolate

I think I know somwhat about these subjectsrchestra,kabuki,theatre,i know stuff like depression[manic,bipolar,etc.],OCD,panic disorder etc.,emotions?[pah!]...well i'm sure there are some areas of expertise that i'm in... but i can't quite put my finger on it, right now.but here are a few.


----------



## Archduke Robert of France

*French Revolution*

*Napoleon Bonaparte*

*Nuclear Physics*

*Nuclear Weapons (history, mechanics, types, etc.)*

*French (the language)*


----------



## i_am_difficult

*English history-* especially Tudors

*submarines-*especially U-boats in WWII

*Revolutionary and Civil Wars*

I also know a bit more about phycology and law than most people, but I am by no means an expert.


----------



## JasonI

I have a wide knowledge of Christian history and Christian theology.

I have a good working knowledge of 1964 1/2 to 1972 mustangs.

I have inside knowledge of the beauty industry from both the salon side and from the product manufacturing side.

I know a little more than I should about weapons, ammo, and the military.

I have a basic knowledge of aviation.

I also have a mid level knowledge about computers, hacking and the subculture of computer hackers/crackers/script kiddies/gamers.

I'm an avid hunter and I spend lots of time cooking wild game so I can help with question about hunting, about animal meat, and about most game animals.


----------



## Noob1ett

*World War II*
*World War I(*know enough to get me killed, not alot of specifics there*)*
*Korean War*
*Vietnam War(*same with World War I, working on this right now*)*
*American Revolutionary War*
*American war of 1812*
*Napoleonic Wars*
*British naval history(*depending on the question*)*
*the Crusades*
*the life of a teenager(*first hand, in-depth, updated information regarding everything from the past 4 years*)*


----------



## Qman

I feel I am an expert in the fields

Physics (especially high energy and quantum)

Mechanics (Engineering Backgroud)

Computers (Computer Tech, Server Admin and Consultant)

I have some expertise:

In European History and American History

Backpacking and endurance races (running and triathlons)

I am also Bipolar so if you want a description of depression or manic episodes I am am happy to share.


----------



## Loulou

*Travel *- I am a travel expert both in a practical and hands on sense.  I enjoyed a career in the travel industry so have working knowledge of how/where to book to get the most out of a trip in regards to expense and what you want from it.  Experience-wise I have visited most European countries, specialising in Eastern Europe, and the US many times.  I am also a regular travel writer for a newspaper. 

*Suicide/depression* - As a Samaritans volunteer I hear the most distressing cases of human misery.  I am trained as an active listener who suspends all judgement, offers no advice, merely listens to those who are suicidal/depressed.  I have life experience also of depression, alcoholism and suicide (my mother), of violence and abuse (my father), of single parenthood, anorexia, bereavement through the murder of my grandmother, redundancy and assault.  Despite all this I've been fortunate enough never yet to be depressed which I attribute to my wicked sense of humour and very optimistic outlook on life.

*Writing* - Though not a trained journalist I have five years experience writing my column about the trials of being a harassed modern mother, as well as a six month one about modern married life, and a six month reportive one about other people's jobs.  I have also written radio adverts.

*Marilyn Monroe* - I have been a fan for over 20 years.  I have over 50 books on her, a couple of them autographed by the author.  I am extremely proud to have a letter and signed picture from her sister and her first husband.  I also have some rare magazines.

*Astrology* - I'm not a total expert as I am self-training but am certainly knowledgeable in the interpretation of birth charts.  I used to read Tarot cards years ago but didn't like the things I saw.  I'm very intuitive but too lazy to utilise this.


----------



## Janelle_34

Online Relationships
Dreams
Believe it or Not, Walmart Shopping. I know all the lil tips, prices, and where things are located.


----------



## Jolly McJollyson

Let's see...

James Joyce

Samuel Beckett

Early to Mid 20th century Modernism in general

Literary Critical Theory

Jacques Derrida

Post-Structuralism and Deconstruction

Academic Writing

Critical Approaches to Reading

Romanticism

Shakespeare


----------



## Jolly McJollyson

Hodge said:
			
		

> What if it's carrying a coconut?


It could grip it by the husk.


----------



## cas5875

Mythology is my primary area of expertise

Other areas where ia fairly knowledgable
Martial Arts, Football, Creative spinning (taking a fairly basic and common idea and giving it a creative spin to make it unique...)


----------



## Evelyn

I may know more than some others about:

*Bridge & Highway construction

Composting and Earthworms

Corrosion

Gemstones

Gold & Silver Jewelry Metals

traditional Japanese Gardens

Metallurgy

the State of Oregon

Russian Language

the old Soviet Union*

I also know a great number of odd little bits of mostly useless trivia 

- Evelyn


----------



## Scott Tuplin

*"Off the rail" teenagers*

Anything you want to know about teenagers breaking the law, getting involved in drink and drugs, underage sex, anything like that. Sadly I have first-hand experience with a lot of it, so if your difficulty is realistically describing how a said teenager would feel going through all this, I can help.


----------



## Short Tooth

I'm well versed in psychoanalytic behaviour, the psychosis of mental patients, and the teachings of Freud, Lacan et al.

I have a knowledge of the mafia, particularly the Sicilian one.

I understand the theoretical and technical aspects to films and have a degree in the analytical nature of them.

An understanding of social and communal activities on the level of the mind (being coded to think certain ways, generic identities etc.)


----------



## Dreax

I know quite a bit about music theory, psychology, and mental illness (including and besides personality disorders), been studying them personally for seven and eight years, respectively. I know something about film history, mainly in horror movies. I've been looking into Law and Criminology for a year or three, so I know about those subjects as well.


----------



## Tackleberry

Hi all. I don't like to use the term "expertise", however, I do have some familiarity with a few subjects and would be glad to answer any questions.

Law Enforcement Tactics, Tools, and Training
(I've been pepper sprayed, TASERed, and choked out. I've also been handcuffed too many times to count.)

Corrections
(When was the last time you got into a wrestling match with someone covered in their own feces?)

Charcoal Grilling 
(Everybody needs a hobby and grilling is mine.)

United Parcel Service 
(Worked there for 7 long years.)

Guns and gunfighting in general

Combatives
(Different from martial arts.)

There, now I feel as though I have contibuted. 

Patrick


----------



## neuro_jones

Oh this could take a while, I'll generalize with a few of my strongest points for examples:

*all areas of science (medicine, chemistry, ecology)*

*music (oldies, prog and psychadelic rock)*

*literature (I work in a library)*

*weaponry (theoretical/cutting edge, nuclear, biological)*

*vehicles (mostly concept)*

*convoluted, but extremely clever, evil schemes*

I know much more but it's 2 am and I have church in a few hours. Inquire about anything and I'll have an answer. Promise.


----------



## Carson

*Military technology* (especially aircraft, including 5th generation fighters, and camo "techniques" and how they work. Also the weaponry used in WWII by the Allies and the Germans)

A high school level understanding of *Chemistry*, a little above that in *Biology*, and I have a history of debating the subject of *Evolution vs Intelligent Design* (for the ID side).

I also have access to someone who is very knowledgeable in theoretical *Quantum Physics* and *Medicine*. 

I won't bold this, as it is questionable, but I have had an odd amount of success in helping my friends making decisions about their relationships in the past, considering my own lack of experience and lack of a degree in psychology. 

I can also be very opinionated, so if anyone has a need to know what it's like to argue with a stubborn person, just talk to me  . But I'm sure we've all had the pleasure of that experience before, anyway  . 

Oh, I'm also very good at coming up with ways to cause damage to things. (Don't worry, I've never actually  performed any of my ideas... yet o_o)


----------



## Joseph Antley

Here's some things I know bit about.

*Early Christianity*

*American religious history*

*The Latter Day Saint movement*

*Cherokee mythology*

*Aztec and Mayan mythology*


----------



## ClancyBoy

I'm more or less fluent in:

Japanese
Chinese

...so long as you don't need to know anything too specialized.


----------



## ClancyBoy

Jolly McJollyson said:


> It could grip it by the husk.



It's not a question of where he grips it. [SIZE=-1]Its simply a matter of weight ratios. A five ounce bird can not carry a one pound coconut.[/SIZE]


----------



## Lyonidus

Main areas of expertise for me:

*Boxing*

*Fighting*

*Some firearms and munitions*

*Guitar*

*Foreign languages including mandarin, french, spanish and (of course) english.*


----------



## DamionAlexander

Medicine
Psychology/Neuroscience
Biology
Drugs...both legal and illegal
Modern Philosophy
New York City
Spanish
Ancient History
American History
Some European History


----------



## Kimberly Dawn

International Adoption from the perspective of an Adoptee. (Especially Korean).
On the same vein Interracial families.

Cultural Anthropology, especially in the area of linguistics, religion (to some extent), and creative media.

Mythology, especially greco-Roman (my Aunt is a professor in Woman's studies in Ancient Greco-Roman times, so she'd tell them as bedtime stories.), Egyptian, East Asian (Japanese Chinese, Korean), Norse.

Fairytales from around the world. (I had a phase of this).

Somewhat of New Age. This is Tarot Cards, Astrology, Palmistry, etc. I mined it out to look into magic systems.

Cooking. I've only failed at the Souffle thus far.

Crafts. embroidery, crochet, knitting, etc. (Right now I'm working on a Sweater without a pattern.)

Growing plants, especially edible ones. I'm growing ginger, Mountain Taro, pineapple, cucumbers and hot peppers. I've grown tomatoes and a lot of other vegetables too.

I know some things about animation.

Anime, manga, manhwa, manhwa yeonghwa, Asian dramas and movies (Korean, Chinese, Taiwanese, Japanese... a few Singapore).

Languages: Korean, Japanese, English, and some fading French.

Nature Shows (I had a phase of this too.) Especially Discovery Channel since Science in general is a weakness for me (probably because I hate doing experiments)

Also I watched a ton of cooking shows...

Website Design.

Internet sociological behavior. I have a few theories that seem congruent with other studies I've seen.

I know somewhat about art and art History. I particularly know about Modern Art and Literature. (as supposed to contemporary)

Also some Jewish things here and there...

I read the Bible from page 1 through Exodus (I admit it was like a novel for me... ;; some racey stuff is in there. It's by far the raunchiest book I've read.) I read King James version through, but I went for the straight translation from the original too Hebrew/Aramaic and stopped at Exodus... so I've actually read the thing. (I know how strange that is.) A teacher once asked the class who had read it through, I raised my hand, 'cause I had. So I can answer questions like what do the Christian channels tend to dramatize and is not in the Bible. ('cause I watched Christian Channels too despite being Jewish) ^_^

And I can tell you which came first, the chicken or the egg definitively.


----------



## Johnna

I don't have much to add, but I'd be fairly useful if anyone needs help with *grammar, spelling, sentence construction*, etc...

I know *basics of* *music, i.e., guitar, bass, drums, violin*...

I know a lot about *spirits: ghosts, hauntings, ouija boards, candles and inscense and all that jazz*. 

I know a great deal about *Los Angeles: Downtown, Hollywood, Santa Monica, Venice, Westchester, Playa del Rey*...

Other things include *Disney, witchcraft, crocheting, dying hair, and prescription narcotics*.


----------



## Shinn

Hi guys. 

I'm quite good with *spelling*

I know the *basics of spelling*

I know a lot about *anything to do with modern warfare*

I know a great deal about *Military aircraft, uniforms and medals*

Other things include *character profiles/descriptions*


----------



## Havoc

I know a good deal about:

*Big Cats

Computer Technology

The Military (USA mostly)*

I know plenty of others things but those are the ones I have a specific interest in and thus know much about.


----------



## Susie's Mom

I have lived long and worked and played in many sandboxes.

-DePauw University

-Tennessee Temple University (small southern Bible college)

-meat cutter

-the 60s  (as a teenager)

-disco era

-homelessness  (total immersion research for several months)

-women who go into hiding with their children because of abuse issues

-motorcycle gangs (outlaw)

-mafia

-cooking (former sous chef)

-dairy farms (raised on one)

-ancient office procedures like shorthand

-tatting

-German art of paper cutting

-grammar (fair hand at it and have lots of reference books)

-Living where the only evidence of neighbors is a far-distant light and only 
 that in the winter when the leaves are off the trees

-small country band in the 70s 

-Record production companies (country)

-Living with a Great Dane

-homeschooling

Happy to answer any questions that I can.  I have a good library of reference book and will be happy to look it up if I don't know.


----------



## bunnybadass

hmmmm.....
*Psychology*-always have found it fascinating. i know a LOT about abnormal psychology...different mood/personality disorders...things of that nature...i'm especially well-informed in the areas of Bipolar Disorder, Major Depressive Disorder, Sociopathy, Borderline Personality Disorder, OCD, and other Anxiety Disorders. i can give you a first hand view of life in a mental institution and what it's like to have Bipolar. 

quantum theory (physics) (and other sciences too 'specially Biology) 

ummm...english? i'm an english major (creative writing) 

Trigonometry 

Drawing...cartooning

Diabetes, Kidney Disease


----------



## Athlynne

I know a fair bit about Greek and Celtic mythology, "Da Vinci Code" and Grail stuff, spells and magick.  I also speak some French; I was fluent once, though I'm a bit rusty now.  I'm told I have an intuitive knack for psychology and dream interpetation.  I'm a life-long nut about monsters, vampires, ghosts - anything supernatural except Bigfoot and aliens.  Should you for some bizarre reason need Harry Potter or Lord of the Rings info, I'm obsessed with both.


----------



## bunnybadass

Athlynne said:


> Should you for some bizarre reason need Harry Potter or Lord of the Rings info, I'm obsessed with both.


 

if we're going in that direction too...i dont think there's anyone on the planet...besides joss himself who knows more about Buffy the Vampire Slayer. and i also know a hell of a lot of Harry Potter


----------



## ~lola~

*History* - (I'm 6 months away from getting my degree in history) Renaissance and Reformation, especially in England and Italy; British history; Greek and Roman history; history of totalitarianism (Hitler, Stalin, etc.) and WWII; geological history (early organisms, dinosaurs, early mammals, etc.)

*Art* - Renaissance; Ancient (especially Greek and Roman)

*Shakespeare* - especially Romeo and Juliet, MacBeth, A Midsummer Night's Dream, Hamlet

*Mythology* - mainly Greek

*Sociology* - I've taken courses in sociology of medicine and crime
*
Biology* - working understanding of most of the human body; deeper knowledge of Von Willebrand's Disease and sickle-sell anemia.

*Canadian Culture/Life* - especially Western Canada, which is where I live.


----------



## wheelz1138

Things I know a good amount about:
- Mormon religious history, culture, and beliefs
- Utah
- Arizona
- sexual addiction
- computer hardware
- being a hospital patient
- depression 
- video games
- U.S. history
- the Bible
- music theory


----------



## Cefor

Well I like to think my *Science (Physics, Biology, Chemistry)* knowledge is above average.

I know quite a bit about *warfare*, mainly *ancient/medieval/Age of Sail (Ancient Greeks, Egyptians, Carthaginian etc. and Saxon/Viking England, Feudal England. Then Age of Sail (1600's-late 1700's ish))

*I am a fair hand at *Computing*. Need to know how to use *Microsoft software*? I'm your guy.

For better or for worse, I know a lot about:*
Harry Potter
LotR
Dresden Files
Gaming*


----------



## The Backward OX

*I know a little (or I can fabricate some plausible stories) about the following:*

*Asperger’s Syndrome*
*Australia** generally*
*Australian bushrangers *
*Brisbane**, Australia*
*Cab driving*
*Carpentry *
*Car sales – tricks of the trade *
*Citroen cars*
*Complex and clever schemes; sometimes with a dab of evil mixed in*
*Dairy Farming in the sixties - Queensland, Australia*
*Debt collection*
*East coast of Australia *
*Embedded Sentences*
*Family budgeting*
*Fiat cars *
*Ford Falcons*
*Fornication*
*Hadrian’s Wall*
*Hardware (as in Home Improvement/Tim “The Tool Man” Taylor, not computers)*
*Hookers *
*Horticulture*
*Income Tax avoidance *
*Letter writing – particularly getting things done by the authorities *
*Medieval times*
*Mendacity *
*Microsoft Vista Ultimate*
*Microsoft XP*
*MS Word 2003*
*Mt Panorama, Bathurst, car racing – NOT V8 Supercars*
*Peugeot cars*
*Rally driving*
*Real Estate Investment*
*Real Estate Sales - tricks of the trade*
*Running a small business*
*Schoolyard bullying *
*Spelling, punctuation, grammar*
*Sydney**, Australia*
*The Legend of Robin Hood*
*The Mornington Peninsula, Victoria, Australia *
*The three-toed sloth*
*Touring car racing - sixties/seventies, Australia*
*Unmasking journalistic sleight-of-hand*


----------



## The Backward OX

Johnna said:


> I don't have much to add, but I'd be fairly useful if anyone needs help with * spelling . . .*
> 
> 
> 
> *....inscense*.
> 
> 
> 
> *.... dying hair, *


 
Yeah, sure.


----------



## Voodoo

Ox, don't say shit (kindly) about Johnna, and thank you.

--Expertise

Nothing.

That pays well?


----------



## Mr Sci Fi

Hmmm..

Theatre, Stagecraft, Communications & Broadcasting, Film, Journalism, Sociology, General, Adolescent & Abnormal Psychology, Sociology, History, Computers & Electronics, Poker, Craps, Blackjack, and I'm a whiz at "Scene It."


----------



## rowpindi

I have a thorough understanding of Bogans.


----------



## Every

Hurray I can share my knowlegde !! Ask me anything about:

Holland (or The Netherlands if you like that better)
Record keeping (you know: archives)
Trans sexuality
Trans gender or other gender issues
Hormones

-anything else I can come up with in the next period -


----------



## lordofhats

I like this idea.

-I am very well versed in Christian History, and Theology.
-I am an experienced Martial Artist, specificall Okinawan Shotokan. 
-I am well versed in the concepts of Military Philosophy (Particularly Carl Von Clausewitz)
-I'm a videogame freak
-Knowledgable of Computers


----------



## Annanan1

I am unoffically a ancient historian i have A-levels in *archaeology and classical civilisations* and many years study in various period of histrory. mostly up to 1500's I also have quite a lot of experience in the *theatre (mostly back stage stuff)* never really done any acting.

Quite a lot of stuff on *mythology (old english, greek and roman)*

I have also done A-levels in *Psychology and Child Psychology*
I have done *basic counselling courses* as well and just finished *Teaching Assiatant qualifaction.*

*if you think i can be of help with anything just shout. i am rarely far away.*

*Happy writing*

*Wendy*


----------



## >KÃ¢rK<

For what it's worth, I'm well-versed in the following subject matters:

*Cars - *Tech Specs, Vehicle Components, Manufacturers, Motor Trade*

Spanish Linguistics

English Linguistics

Videogames*

I can't see much of it being of use as writers' resources, but you never know!


----------



## Esoteric Electronic

I have a good knowledge of,

Electronic Music
Digital Animation
Haggis
Kilts
Freemasonry 
(If you need to ask questions about the above, I'll try my best to answer them but I'm afraid certain topics cannot be discussed. please respect that. Ooo and I'll also let you in on the World Domination Plan lol :joker: if your nice to me)


----------



## Esoteric Electronic

I forgot to mention,

I also have a library probarly containing approx 10,000 books containing occult thought, alchemy, spiritual enlightenment, druidism, wicca practise, psychic development theory, banishments, meditation techniques,celestial dietys. Well you get my point.

If anyones needing research on any of these subjects I'm sure I can help


----------



## kthomas

Anarkos, with your law expertise, perhaps you can help me with my legal question (see new posts for today - copyright infringement)

?


----------



## *Angel

i have general knowledge in

astronomy
geography
animal behavior
meteorology (aka weather)
martial arts
social behavior (both psychological and physical)

everything that comes to mind at the moment.  like i said i have only general knowledge.  few class's, books here and there.  that type of thing.  i'm not against research though so if you need some help, let me know and i'll let you know if i can help yea out.


----------



## CodeRed

I have a good general knowledge of the following -

Celtic and Scandinavian mythology
Human behaviour -
          Coping with loss/grief
          Addiction/obsession  
Hong Kong cinema
Traditional fables/fairy tales

I hope I may be able to assist someone in the future.


----------



## iceguy303

*Experience and knowledge*

Here are some of the topics I feel comfortable giving advice on: 

Film Buff
MBA grad
Infantry for 4 years in the army
Grew up just outside of Detroit MI (20 Years)
Familiar will 9/11
Terrorist Networks
RDD attacks
Chemical Attacks
Cyber attacks
Northern Virginia (~10 years)
Evolutionary Biology
National Guard DSCA efforts
Body Language
Intelligence Community
Surviellance and Security-related topics
Ping me, I am willing to offer some solutions and info


----------



## SpaceWriter

My expertise include:

Miltary knowledge (anything in regards to the infantry, general knowledge of other military trades, organizational structure, weapons and how to use them, traditions, history of my current regiment - PPCLI, and other general knowledge.)

Computers - I've built my own, I have basic programming and webdesign skills.

Spirituality - spiritism, mediumship, psychics, tarot cards, astronomy,  and meditation

Politics - mostly Canadian government.

Economics

Aliens -\\/

WW1, WW2 history


----------



## Pardot Kynes

*Mythology

PC Gaming, MMOS in particular

Hacking

Webcomics

The history of the Science Fiction field

The XMEN* (doubt anyone cares about that one, hehe)

However, if you wish to contact me, it would best be done by email.


----------



## The Backward OX

Esoteric Electronic said:


> I forgot to mention,
> 
> I also have a library probarly containing approx 10,000 books containing occult thought, alchemy, spiritual enlightenment, druidism, wicca practise, psychic development theory, banishments, meditation techniques,celestial dietys. Well you get my point.
> 
> If anyones needing research on any of these subjects I'm sure I can help


Oh, Grand Poo-bah, with ten thousand books you should be able to enlighten us serfs on how to transmute base metals into gold.


----------



## A Gypsy's Abandon

I have some expertise in the following areas:

- Horses, Horsemanship, minor veterinary detail
- Dogs, identification of breeds, and dog sports
- Farm and rural life in general ))
- CALL CENTRE EMPLOYMENT :-D


----------



## GabrielleCornwell

If you need any help with anything to do with Japan, I would be glad to help.


----------



## ieuan

Ms Cornwall (fellow Celt?)

What does _goshi_ mean?

Thanks

regards

ieuan
p.s. I know a bit about turning and machine shop practice.


----------



## rumpole40k

*Oops, I sent the same post twice [-X.  

*


----------



## rumpole40k

Here are mine:

*Teaching Middle School (especially science)
T'ai Chi Chuan
Hsing I Kung Fu
Sitting and Standing Meditation
Painting
Miniature War Gaming
*


----------



## Katastrof

A few things I know well:

*-Physics
-Aviation (I'm a pilot, so I know tons of stuff about Theory of Flight, Airmenship, Air Law, Weather, et cetera)
-Survival
-Military
-Useless facts
-History (anything really)
*


----------



## CelticRose

While my knowledge might not be that of an expert, I do know quite a bit about:

-Theater (Broadway)
-Shakespeare
-Greek Mythology (some history as well)
-The Victorian Era
-Piracy in its Golden Age
-The Tudors (British royals) and their history
- Other random myths

And that's pretty much everything I could think of. Mostly history, so I suppose my knowledge is mainly useful to those writing historical fiction.


----------



## GabrielleCornwell

ieuan said:


> Ms Cornwall (fellow Celt?)
> 
> What does _goshi_ mean?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> regards
> 
> ieuan
> p.s. I know a bit about turning and machine shop practice.


 
I don't know about _goshi_ (or if that word even exists) but there's a word _koshi_ that means 'waist'. Hope I helped.


----------



## The Backward OX

*Angel said:


> i have general knowledge in
> 
> astronomy
> geography
> animal behavior
> meteorology (aka weather)
> martial arts
> social behavior (both psychological and physical)
> 
> everything that comes to mind at the moment. like i said i have only general knowledge. few class's, books here and there. that type of thing. i'm not against research though so if you need some help, let me know and i'll let you know if i can help yea out.


Umm.....would you care to differentiate between psychological and physical behaviour?


----------



## *Angel

The Backward OX said:


> Umm.....would you care to differentiate between psychological and physical behaviour?



sure
Google

and yes i am aware physical actions are results of psychological thought,  but the study of the psyche  can be done through observations of physical behavior.


----------



## Rathma

I know alot about the following subjects:

*First World War*

*Second World War*

*European and Asian Myths and Legends*


----------



## P&Pfan

I know about horses & Australia..ohh and pannic attacks haha.


----------



## The Backward OX

P&Pfan said:


> I know about horses & Australia..ohh and pannic attacks haha.


Ok, I want to write a story about this guy who gets thrown by a cranky and fidgety mare as they're crossing a river and finishes up half-drowned, with his guts full of mud and yabbies. He gets mad at the horse. So what's the cure for Queensland Itch?


----------



## P&Pfan

The Backward OX said:


> Ok, I want to write a story about this guy who gets thrown by a cranky and fidgety mare as they're crossing a river and finishes up half-drowned, with his guts full of mud and yabbies. He gets mad at the horse. So what's the cure for Queensland Itch?


 
there's no 'cure' but there are creams and sprays to stop itching, usally to try to prevent it, it's coused by biting midges (fly things lol) so you keep them in at dusk when the midges are mostly out, also spray fly repallant on them


----------



## The Backward OX

P&Pfan said:


> there's no 'cure' but there are creams and sprays to stop itching, usally to try to prevent it, it's coused by biting midges (fly things lol) so you keep them in at dusk when the midges are mostly out, also spray fly repallant on them


Thanks. I'll keep you in mind when I need more info.


----------



## P&Pfan

The Backward OX said:


> Thanks. I'll keep you in mind when I need more info.


 
No worries


----------



## lilacstarflower

I know about psychology. Also werewolf myths and legends


----------



## Xejon

To varying degrees, in order of most to least... I probably have more but this is what I can think of.  Introspection has its blind spots.

*Political Science/Politics
Video Games
Philosophy (Most fluent in Plato and Ayn Rand)
Sex
Bourbon
Beer
Cooking
Evolutionary Biology
American football
Rhetoric*


----------



## Mark Carter

This is a clever idea but instead of making users read this whole list I would suggest they use the search feature.

I know a lot of stuff but most of it could probably be found from better sources than myself. I'll just say that I wrote a 200+ page criticism of Robert Graves' book _The White Goddess_.  That involved a lot of research into:

*        Robert Graves' life and work*
*        Greek and Roman mythology*
*        Celtic mythology/history/Celtic religion* (ie: druidism)
*        Ancient, medieval, and modern paganism* (ie: astral magic, hermetics, modern paganism such as Wicca)


  I also love *"alternative" music *and have about 1000 albums and CDs of *punk/metal/gothic/industrial*. I have another 800+ CDs I've downloaded in MP3 but because I don't have the covers for them I can't consult anything that might have been printed on them (liner notes, band member names, year of publication, etc.). I'm currently researching for a book on gothic culture which will cover:

*        gothic architecture*
*        gothic literature*
*        gothic/noir movies*
*        gothic music*

If I don't know the answer on any gothic subject I can probably guide you to the right source because I'm stockpiling my own sources right now.


----------



## Renos Babe

Umm, i don't know an awful lot, But my area's are
*Spartans*
*Alexxandra the Great*
*The Samuri*
*and Ninja.*


----------



## Tidus

Ok...let's see...I'm not claiming to be an expert in anything, but here are topics I know more about than others...

1.  Harry Potter-no I'm not joking, I've written several papers on the topic...

2.  Magical Realism-Not a very well known literature genre.

3.  Philosophy-More specifically Plato and Aristotle

4.  Southern Lore-Especially that of Louisiana, including history and legend

5.  Atlantis

6.  Paranormal-Namely ghosts and cryptozoology

7.  Titanic-its history and stories

8.  Native American Studies-including writings, religion, and history

9.  World War II 

10.  Ancient Cultures-Greece, Mesopotamia, Rome, including myths

11.  Gender Studies

12.  The Arthurian Legend

well...that's it for now I guess.


----------



## Javier

*Chile *(the South American nation, not chili)

*Soccer*


----------



## joifulartist84

Stuff I'm reasonably to very knowledgeable about:
*Interior Design *(B.S.)
*Architecture* (general knowledge, nothing too specific)
*Art & Drawing*
*Cabinetry & Kitchen Design*
*Furniture *throughout history
*AutoCad*
*Microsoft Excel*
I've worked in *mall retail management, child care, kitchen design, adult special needs day programs*, and an *ice rink* and *fast food* when I was younger.
I was born and raised near *Detroit*, and I've lived in *Ohio near Cleveland*, and I currently live in *South Jersey*.

My bf (whom is at my beck and call ;-)) knows about:
*Liberal Arts*
*Planets and Hawkingsian physics*
*House Construction* (especially doors and windows)
*Orchids*
*Music Theory*
*Guitars*
*Animals*
He knew *New York City* like the back of his hand until 5 years ago. Things change in that time, but he still knows his way around, especially *Brooklyn*.

My dad is only an email away and if you don't need too speedy an answer, has worked for *GM* for many years. He's a designer now but used to be a model-maker.  My brother is a *Marine* in Okinawa.


----------



## Remedy

I know a fair amount about:

-Forensics (not from CSI, thank you), especially physical anthropology and forensic entomology 
-Most things related to crime scenes
-Horses
-Autism and Autism Spectrum Disorders
-Social Anxiety


----------



## moderan

Good topic. I know enough to advise about...

Science Fiction (I have @14,000 books, most of which are older sf paper)
Rock music (history, theory, practice)
Computer-based recording and associated software
Songwriting and publishing
Guitars (types of, the history of)
Cab/limo driving
The city of Chicago (streets, locations)
Baseball
Web design (html, css, some php, database administration)
Worldbuilding 
Marvel comics (golden/silver age), comics in general from those eras, and the history of comics in general
HP Lovecraft/The Cthulhu Mythos
Cooking, home and professional

I have a decent working knowledge of most of the sciences, esp. Astronomy and have access to expert-level advice about knitting/cross-stitching and nursing, esp. geriatric nursing, classical music, jazz, accounting, and animal husbandry. Am also reasonably familiar with the US highway system, the American Southwest, and commercial illustration.


----------



## Living on a Prayer

Flooring and Installation of
Organized Crime Groups
Guns
Special Forces groups
Military
And anything in that category.


----------



## winkash

Living on a Prayer said:


> Flooring and Installation of
> Organized Crime Groups
> Guns
> Special Forces groups
> Military
> And anything in that category.


Interesting. How do you recruit your staff?


----------



## Living on a Prayer

What do you mean, for flooring?


----------



## Mike C

Living on a Prayer said:


> What do you mean, for flooring?



The stuff that your feet rest on when you stand up.


----------



## John Stillwater

I have to say, I'm duly impressed with the array of knowledge assembled here.  It's almost staggering, and I'm grateful to everyone.

As for myself, in rough order from most to least:

*Firearms:  Military/L.E., hunting, self-defense, etc.*

*Small Unit Tactics:  TLPs, Battle Drills, Squad Formations, Ambush, Sabotage (to an extent), CQB, and a few other things.*

*Automotive:  Primarily small block Chevy engines and GM-related things, from street performance (drag race) to 4x4/off-road concerns.*

*Commercial Transportation/US Geography:  18-wheelers, CB lingo, trucking-specific terminology, and all things "trucking".*

*Mixed Martial Arts:  Primarily UFC-related stuff, basic/intermediate fighting techniques and martial arts styles, MMA "celebrities", etc.*

*Amateur Radio (Ham):  Not giving my license number out, ha, ha, ha, but I am licensed, although I sold my handheld a few months back.  Dang it.*

*Bars & Pubs:  Primarily blue-collar type stuff.  I've been a part of the Happy Hour/After Work crowd since the late 80s.*

*Hunting/Fishing/Camping and the "Gun Culture":  Raised in it, still love it, still want to do it more often.  Dang it.*

*Religion 1:  Raised in it, attended a Christian school for 3 years during my youth, and have studied a LOT since childhood.  I have extensive Bible-related software, too.  *

*Religion 2:  Wicca and their ilk.  My second wife was a Wiccan "High Priestess" (read: Mental).  I know something about it.*


Not sure what else there is.  I'm another Jack of All Trades type, mostly blue collar.  Feel free to PM me, for whatever reason.

John.


----------



## Kayleigh7

not sure if this is helpful to anyone or not but I know quite a bit about:

Floral Designing
Drugs/Alcohol Addiction (not me)
Cooking (especially italian)


----------



## inkspot

About a decade of hands-on experience in:

off-grid living 
northern wild medicinal plants
cabin building
northern gardening
bears
moose
domestic ducks
living in isolation
safety issues in remote wilderness


----------



## Sam

Hmm, never noticed this thread before. How 'bout that? 

My areas of "expertise". 

 Firearms (rifles, shotguns, you name it, I know about it) 
 Military Squadrons 
 Irish History (specifically pertaining to The Troubles) 
 Football ("Soccer," if you must) 
 Criminology
 Bodybuilding (Somewhat of an authority on this. I'm a large contributor on T-Nation, an online bodybuilding website) 
 Plumbing and construction
 Computers 

That's about all I can think of right now. PM me if you've any questions on any of those topics.


----------



## Der Teufel-Wolf

Interesting thread

Not sure if I would say I'm an expert at much. I dabble in way too much to be an expert at anything. I do have a good idea about these thing though...

Emergency Medical Services
Firefighting
Orienteering
Cooking
Kayaking/Canoeing
Languages


----------



## sf27

Having an* Eating Disorder, OCD, GAD, or NPD
*I know a fair bit about *psychology* in general as well
I can likely help out with a *coming of age* story as well as I just turned 18.
I live in *Canada* and am most familiar with *Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal* and *Vancouver*. I live in suburbs outside of Toronto.


----------



## Agent4185

I too can't say I'm an expert in anything. I do know something about what the heck I've experienced in this short life. 

I do have good knowledge in: Criminal investigations, crime prevention, critical infrastructure threat assessments, workplace violence training, criminal report writing,  web design and muscle cars. Also, home repair, football / baseball, and mountain biking.


----------



## Guillaume

-I have university-level (undergrad) training in History (including World War II, Germany, England, Japan, China), Asian Studies, World Politics, Business Management and International Trade. 
-I live in Québec, to the east of Montreal, and have in-depth knowledge of local geography, mythology, society, history and politics.
-I also have good knowledge of Canadian history and politics.
-I am a hockey fan.
-I have several years of fencing (Sabre and Foil) experience.


----------



## BoredMormon

*Engineering*/*Science* - Good feel for what is *plausable*
*Religion* - Especially *Mormons* (*LDS*)


----------



## Writer360

I would not say that I am an expert in anything but I do know a lot about computers, designing things like cards, brochures, flyers,etc. I do have some knowledge in web design, and sewing. I have more knowledge somewhere in my brain just cannot access it right now. If anyone has questions about anyone of those things I believe I can help you.


----------



## Writer360

Also if anyone knows a cop or is a cop can you please PM. I am writing a novel and need a little more help with the cop info. Thanks.


----------



## Zuiun

Here's what I've got (off the top of my head -- will update if I think of more):

-- Photography
-- Graphic Design / advertising
-- Martial arts (3rd degree black belt in Shotokan, black belt in Hapkido and various Asian weapon expertise -- history and use)
-- CERT - Community Emergency Response Training (disaster response, room clearing, triage tactics, etc.)
-- Basic Firearms and Ballistics
-- Rock Climbing


As for life experiences I can relate information about:  I have witnessed an autopsy, been in a coma, experienced the death of child, been in a fight(s), and been stabbed.


----------



## Jazzy

I don't know that I'm a expert in anything but I know a good bit about the Tudors, (The actually family not the TV show) cats, wolfs, rock climbing, Greek mythology, almost anything Southern and vampires.


----------



## vic

Hi

If anyone has any queries to do with living in Spain, cats or chillies/chilli plants or the Falklands War I will do my best to help


----------



## Hawke

Hey Vic,

Chilli plants? Aww, where were you two months ago when I did everything I could think of to save mine and it died anyway? 

Well darn.


----------



## vic

Hawke said:


> Hey Vic,
> 
> Chilli plants? Aww, where were you two months ago when I did everything I could think of to save mine and it died anyway?
> 
> Well darn.


 

Oh Hawke  isn't that just typical!

What type of chilli was it?


----------



## garmar

About the only thing I can claim myself an authority in is cabinetmaking. Been in the trade going on 17 years now. 

I'm pretty good at giving you a well researched guess on a lot of different topics, but I'm mostly best at bullshitting. Is that a marketable skill?



> -- Martial arts (3rd degree black belt in Shotokan, black belt in Hapkido and various Asian weapon expertise -- history and use)



_Note to self--do not mess with Zuiun._  :blackeye:


----------



## Hawke

vic said:


> Oh Hawke  isn't that just typical!
> 
> What type of chilli was it?



Unfortunately I can't remember right now. It was very pretty though. Ornamental, for sure. 

If I ever get another one (and I do want another one), I'm going straight to you.


----------



## Jinn Master

I am an expert on only one thing-

Apologetics


----------



## Strotha

I know alot about movies, particularily horror and cult movies.


----------



## Deleted member 33527

*-Religion, particularly Islam*
*-Middle Eastern culture*
*-The Arabic language*


----------



## Strotha

...


----------



## Noirllyn

I admit, I predict that most people will never have any use for most of these things.  But I also know from my experiences as a writer dealing with other writers... that in the grand scheme of things, no piece of information is useless because somebody is going to work it into their story somehow.


French; German (and a dialect with very little literary use); Polish; Italian; Spanish; Russian; Various cultures (Specifically European ones); Philanthropy in all aspects; Floral arrangements and other florist sort of things; Second Language Acquisition; Asperger's Syndrome; Environmental Studies (Specifically Sustainable Development); The "Developing World"; Travel; Religions (Mainly quaint things, such as mythology, saints, other icons.); Etymology (Mainly names, mainly Indo-European languages.); Geography (Physical, political, you name it.); Physics; Genetics; Practical Chemistry; Nutrition; Foreign Business Customs (mainly German, French and Chinese); Formal Dining (Set-up and behavior); Neo-nazi skinheads and all other sorts of racists; Economics; Being a modern young person (born 1990); Connecticut (Gold coast); Communicable Diseases; Beekeeping and bees; Gardening; Sewing; Painting; Pottery/Ceramics; Prison life (male, not based upon my own experience); What it feels like to be a foreigner; Community Colleges; What it's like to be a fat kid; What it's like to lose more than half of your body weight (Naturally); Having older parents (Mom was almost 42 when I was born); Having divorced parents (okay, not very unique); The Unitarian Universalist "church"; Compressed-air engines; Playing Piano; Playing Guitar; Playing Clarinet; Playing Flute; Playing Cello; What it feels like to star in a play; What it's like to have a very religious extended family and be part of the only household not attending any specific church.; Tennis; Swimming; What it's like to have chemical sensitivities; What it's like to be vegan; What it's like to be on a totally organic diet; polygamy (polygyny); photography; newsrooms/newspaper-writing; having a foster sibling


----------



## The Wrong Writer

> I am an expert on only one thing-
> 
> Apologetics



It's okay.  There is no need to apologize


----------



## Brenna

--Fair to middling knowledge of household science history (cooking, cleaning, sewing, etc.)
--Decent knowledge of medieval European culture and literature up to the Restoration of the English Monarchy
--A bunch of obscure factoids about Slavic mythology and Classical literature
--Occult studies


----------



## Wolfbrother

i suppose my experties lie in roman history so if anyone needs any information ask away 
i can also help with other areas of history or psychology if anyone needs help


----------



## Tigerfeet

I'm no expert, but my areas of knowledge are:

*• Digital art - painting, animation, graphic design*
*• Christianity & Islam*
*• Traditional animal husbandry including slaughter and processing*
*• Dairying* (cheeses, butters, creams-iced and non)
*• Conception, Childbirth, Miscarraige, & Infertility*


----------



## Heid

I know a decent amount about:

Computers
Guitars
Heavy metal (and its variants)
Film analysis

I'm also training to be an optical advisor so that might be something to add in the next couple of months


----------



## coralrain

I teach special education.  I have worked in an alternative school.  I have taught both middle and high school in Virgina and Maryland.  

I sew and make my own patterns.

I also, unfourtunatly know a good deal about Sudden Unexplained Infant Death (SIDS).  

I am a military wife, but not a very good one.  
I think that might be it.


----------



## Indigo

-Bipolar Disorder
-First hand experience as a patient in a psychiatric hospital.

Feel free to ask.


----------



## StrikingEagle

Well, I’m knowledgeable about many areas such as:

Science (Chemistry, Microbiology, Anatomy, and some Physics)
Photography
Space Exploration
Music (guitarist, read music)
School Bus Driving
Target Shooting (rifle and pistol)

But I’m not really an expert at anything
 except spending
more money than I have.

StrikingEagle


----------



## garza

I know a little bit about organic gardening.


----------



## heartmama

I would say my primary area of expertise is *Child Care & Teaching Young Children*. I began babysitting at age 9. I've been a Sunday School teacher in several churches, a Children's Ministry Director at one, and I've worked & lived in a Chinese orphanage where I also did a little ESL teaching of the two eldest children. I also worked as a fulltime nanny for about a decade before becoming a mother. I am mother of 3 boys at present, 2 of whom I homeschool.

I've lived in *southern California* for the majority of my life, so could give descriptions and facts for those who can't travel here but need setting info. Maybe even pictures. 

I have some experience as a *foreign missionary* that might be helpful/interesting for someone who hasn't been one. I also have friends currently living as missionaries abroad for further reference.

I also know more than the average woman about *pregnancy & delivery* since I researched it quite heavily during my childbearing years and had access to actual studies and full PubMed articles through my husband who was a research scientist up until a couple months ago.


----------



## Gillon

I have some expertise within the *British criminal justice system* most notably in relation to powers, policies and proceedures of the police and a good understanding of the courts.


----------



## drivethruwhale

My expertise is mainly in:

Marxist theory
History of Socialist countries
Internet culture
Religion, especially Christianity
History of Video Games


----------



## Razzazzika

Wow! this is a long thread! Am I an expert in anything? probably not... in fact... no...

But I am a computer programmer by trade, so I know some stuff about software, and I know a lot about computer hardware too.

I'm not... fluent in German, but I can certainly hold lengthy conversations with German people. I have a mild understanding of Japanese beyond that of what one would pick up in a classroom or off of anime, but I'm not conversational.

I know my video games too... that's not really a skill of any sort, but I've been playing them since the Colecovision right up to the 360/ps3/wii.

I've also seen a lot of movies... but there's so many that exist I can't claim to be any sort of buff or expert on movies.


----------



## WolfieReveles

Always glad to help, so here are my areas:

I've studied screenwriting, art(primarily conceptual art and painting) and  cinema, both from the artistic perspective as well as practical knowledge about film making.

I've worked with technical support(PC only) and scenography(for movies, I know nothing about theatre), as well as some general staff work in some film productions.

My interests are science in general, the occult and occult belief systems as well as more mainstream theology, cryptozoology, cinema, history and historic technology. I spend a large portion of my time researching any and all of these.

I should also be able to help out with anything related to the video game and computer game industry, past or present, and anything concerning possible end of the world scenarios seeing as these are also among my great passions.


----------



## Cambyses

I am a history and (US) politics buff so I can always help with questions related to either of those fields.

I have a limited under standing of Python, Java, JavaScript, CSS, and HTML though someone like Razzazzika might be a better person to go to for advice if you have a programming question.  I am also good with computers in general.


----------



## KrisMunro

I've an odd set of skills, but I'm sure they'd be helpful to someone at some point.

*Psychology
Mythology
Philosophy
English
Teaching
Spirituality
Computing*

Feel free to send me a message if you need some insight.


----------



## BruceBeckett

This is a great idea. Not sure I have much in depth knowledge about anything, but here goes:

I know a bit about music (rock, pop, modern stuff, some classical as well as about the technical side of music - i.e. notation, writing music).

I also know a few things about life in Britain (specifically England), cruise holidays, writing blogs.


----------



## MoonAlley

Here's what I know:

*Childrens' Photography*-I have been in this field for eight years. It isn't just "Smile at the birdy!" like in the movies.
*Faery Lore/Celtic Studies*-I have a ton of books on these subjects.
*Vampires*-I've studied these blood suckers since I was a kid.

I also dabble in graphic design, CSS, and anything to do with web design.


----------



## James Snowden

*Areas I'm Familiar With*

Soviet History (particularly 1917-1964)
The History of the Third Reich and of the Holocaust
Astronomy/Physics/Mathematics
Ancient Egypt and the Ancient Near East
Plays, Playwrights and the Theatre
Homicide Investigation


----------



## BelovedDoll

My area is *animals*, with *hedgehogs* my main field of expertise and *guinea pigs* second. But I know quite a lot about all kind of *different animals (mammals, fish, birds, reptiles, etc)*. Just ask me!


----------



## jj1027

I am great with zoology. I know a lot about animals, and my mind is an encyclopedic list of species.  I am also good with Mythology, and various foreign cultures. I know a lot about Japanese culture in particular, as well as Hawaiian, Italian, Aboriginal Australian, and various Native American cultures. In general I am a wealth of knowledge, and can probably help you out if you have a question. Particularly in these areas, but many others besides. 

I have first hand experience with gathering native foods and making basic traps that come from my hobby as a native food collector in Arizona. As such, I know how and where to find and prepare wild foods, and how to prevent attacks from animals in the wilderness.


----------



## Bob

I was in the *circus* for 2 years, but I specifically know about *Juggling*.
I am a *history teacher*, I teach ancient world history, *Greeks* and *Romans* mostly.
I also know vast amounts of information about *film*. I minored in Cinema Studies.


----------



## carlacano

I would say that I could be of help in a couple of small areas...I know alot about *parenting, child care, poverty, child abuse, crafts (knitting,crochet and cross stiching specifically), diet and nutrition, obesity, raw food lifestyle*, and in my spare time I love to read and research* serial killers and religions, specifically Christianity and Pagan, earth religions.*
Carla


----------



## TheFuhrer02

:hi: Hi there!

Here are some topics I think I have a fair knowledge of:

*Physiology and Pathophysiology; Health Sciences* - I'm a registered nurse, and am currently in med school.
*Philippine Law and Politics* - I am once a student of Law (a couple of semesters), though I haven't finished the degree.
*Bible Apologetics* - I am an enthusiast.
*Mechanical and Quantum Physics* - I am an avid reader of these things, and have studied until Physics 2. I am a fan, if you will.

If anyone needs help on these things, then please do PM me and I'll do my best to help.


----------



## Tahli Yonah

I have a knowledge of Cherokee language-not extensive, but enough to help others.  Also native American History back to about 1820 or so. Flintlock rifle history and quite a bit about the South in the American Civil War (Or the War of Northern Aggression)


----------



## Quoth

I'm new here, but I know a little about a little. Here's what I know:

Tae Kwan Do - I was in classes for approximately four years and made it halfway through U.S. Chung Do Kwan's rank structure at the time.

The Boy Scouts - I spent four years as a Scout and picked up myriad merit badges (including several that were required for Eagle at the time). Within that realm, I also held ranks as Chaplain's Aide, Assistant Patrol Leader, Patrol Leader, Assistant Senior Patrol Leader, and Senior Patrol Leader (not all at once, of course--I'm not crazy!).

I know a thing or two about guns, video games, archery, and paintball. And by a thing or two, I mean I've been involved with these things for about ten to twenty years from personal experience and have a basic to moderate knowledge about them.

Cosa Nostra - I have researched the history of this topic pretty thoroughly.

The Southern Baptist Denomination - I was raised in the SBA.

The Occult (as considered from a Judeo-Christian perspective) - While I can keep an open mind, I need to throw in the disclaimer that most of my knowledge was taught to me from pastors in the SBA, so if you're looking for that perspective, I can offer that. If you're looking for the perspective of someone who has practiced in the Occult, I can't help you there. Sorry.

Judeo-Christian Apologetics (mainly from a Presbyterian and Southern Baptist view)

The Bible - I'm not a priest or a pastor, but I can give some of them a run for their money on the Bible.

The Crusades - When it comes to the Crusades, that's my favorite part of history, so I know it pretty well, and I'm always happy to find out what I don't know.

The American Revolution, The American Civil War, World War I, World War II, and Vietnam - I know all of these periods of history from an American perspective pretty thoroughly.

Spina bifida - I know more than I really care to about this one, on account of the fact I was born with it.


----------



## Bilston Blue

*History - esp 20th century military history

I am a virtual encyclopaedia on sporting history (excluding US sports).

Most things related to the field of driver education. 

The lives and works of the Manchester music scene 1988-1990  

*


----------



## The Backward OX

Bilston Blue said:


> *Most things related to the field of driver education. *


 
Tell me this, Mr Driving Instructor:

What would you do with a woman person learning to drive a manual transmission, who seemed unable to grasp the necessity of allowing  the clutch to engage slowly? What might you use as an analogy or illustration to explain the concept? ](*,)


----------



## Like a Fox

The Backward OX said:


> Tell me this, Mr Driving Instructor:
> 
> What would you do with a woman person learning to drive a manual transmission, who seemed unable to grasp the necessity of allowing the clutch to engage slowly? What might you use as an analogy or illustration to explain the concept? ](*,)



I'm no expert, but I am a female manual driver. (A fact that shamefully surprises every male that steps foot in my car).

When my dad taught me to drive manual he never explained to me how the clutch worked and I had some preconceived notion that the accelerator and clutch could never be in at the same time. So naturally, I stalled over and over.

I'm a hands-on learner, so if someone had shown me how to do it with my hands I think I would have cottoned on much sooner.
Also understanding the mechanism (in the limited way that I do) helped me get it.


----------



## The Backward OX

Like a Fox said:


> I am a female manual driver. (A fact that shamefully surprises every male that steps foot in my car).


Are they surprised your car's a manual, or that you're a female? :-\"


----------



## Like a Fox

*huffs*


----------



## Bilston Blue

Ox, something like this perhaps:

because of the weight of the car the transfer of power from engine to wheels needs to be gradual and smooth. Imagine trying to get the car moving by pushing it from behind: you'd lean in to the rear of the car, shoulders low, and put all your weight into it and the car would move slowly and smoothly. Now, imagine trying to put your weight behind the car all of a sudden, imagine what would happen if you took a run up before pushing the car, it wouldn't budge.

It may not be out of the training manual, but for someone who struggles to grasp the concept it seems to do the trick.

If all else fails I do this:   :deadhorse:


----------



## TheFuhrer02

^ I like that smiley! Hahaha!


----------



## The Backward OX

Bilston Blue said:


> because of the weight of the car the transfer of power from engine to wheels needs to be gradual and smooth. Imagine trying to get the car moving by pushing it from behind: you'd lean in to the rear of the car, shoulders low, and put all your weight into it and the car would move slowly and smoothly. Now, imagine trying to put your weight behind the car all of a sudden, imagine what would happen if you took a run up before pushing the car, it wouldn't budge.
> 
> It may not be out of the training manual, but for someone who struggles to grasp the concept it seems to do the trick.
> 
> If all else fails I do this: :deadhorse:


 

Not bad. I used to get around it by using different imagery, to describe the clutch itself, and its workings, in very rudimentary terms.

“Imagine you’ve just started the engine. You’re sitting there wondering what comes next.

“I’m going to tell you what’s happening under the floor of the car.

(The concept of flat clutch plates and their workings being a tad difficult to picture, I chose to make them hollow cones instead)

“I want you to imagine two witch’s hats, on their sides, facing the same way and slightly separated from each other. One is spinning, one is stationary. The one that’s spinning is being turned by the engine. It also has back and forth movement, towards or away from its stationary mate, controlled by your left foot. Push your foot down, the spinning witch’s hat moves away from the stationary one. Let your foot come up, it moves towards and inside the stationary one.

“That stationary witch’s hat is attached to the rear wheels.

(Okay, this was in the days before front wheel drive)

“The power of the engine has to be somehow transferred to those rear wheels. Imagine what’d happen if that spinning hat *slammed* into the stationary one, which is what’ll occur if you let your left foot come up too quickly. _Something’s gotta give._ Mostly what happens is, the rear wheels jump up and down, plus the engine stalls due to the force of inertia put on it from behind.

(They prolly won’t understand that last sentence; the important thing is, they _accept_ it.)

“Okay, so how do we work around this? Simple, really. We allow the spinning hat to engage v-e-r-y s-l-o-w-l-y with the stationary one. The power is transferred gradually and gently. The rear wheels begin to move, slowly at first, and then faster as more of the power is transferred.”

At this stage the accelerator’s role is ignored. We just pretend the engine runs at a fast idle, or something, until they get their head around the first part of the equation. Likewise the gearbox. One thing at a time.

Maybe your way was easier.


----------



## Bilston Blue

Ok Ox, your detailed explanation is pretty similar to the one I would use for a novice driver. When I start talking about the mechanics of how the car responds to what they're doing with their left foot I watch their face / eyes to see if they're really interested. There's a culture with many young people in this country that they don't want to learn to drive, they simply want to be able to do it, and so when they can't do it first time I tell them it's not because they aren't capable, it's because they weren't listening. 

I use my hands in a coming together motion whilst explaining all this stuff, though I might purchase a pair of witch's hats to liven it up a bit.

I don't ignore the role of the accelerator initially. After explaining about how the clutch moves the car I encourage them to be positive with the power as the clutch will be effective at a slightly lower point if there are sufficient engine revs. A novice with a fractionally lower clutch creating a smoother, more graduated start means my day passes more comfortably.

So were you an instructor by profession, or did you entice the local girls into your car by offering to show them your clutch?   :lol:


----------



## The Backward OX

Bilston Blue said:


> So were you an instructor by profession, or did you entice the local girls into your car by offering to show them your clutch? :lol:


 
Bit of both, actually.

I was employed as an instructor, back in the days before licensing of instructors was required. Early '60s. And in the course of my work I _did_ meet two or three older and hormonal housewives. But I was too wet behind the ears to take advantage of what was being thrust at me. Story of my life, actually.

My wife-to-be was one of my pupils, at the ripe old age of 17. When she showed an interest in learning how to re-line the brakes on my Morris Minor, and managed the rears all on her own, I thought I’d better grab her before someone else did. A few years later we both had a thrash around a car racing circuit in a Peugeot 403, and she out-performed me, against the clock.

But it didn't last. She's ancient history now.


----------



## powerskris

Let me see. I have a love of Elizabeth I. My background involves some Native culture and spirituality. I studied World War II to some degree. I also have some familiarity with Quantum Physics. That's all I can think of at the moment!


----------



## city_struck

while i cant claim to be an expert on any subject(particularly since this would be relative, depending on the audience we are addressing), i find that i have more knowledge than many laypersons on (in no particular order) computer science, investment banking, homo/bisexuality, new york, counseling, home loans, india, polyamory, playing wind instruments, backpacking, rich people's problems, antarctica, vegetarianism, singing in a choir, foods of many cuisines, women's rights, domestic violence, existential angst, the Himalayas, languages, the Buddha.


----------



## KarlR

Need a *pilot*?  I fly an Airbus A-320 for a living.  I've also spent time in the Boeing 737, Lockheed C-130 Hercules.  And I've instructed in the Cessna 172 and a few different gliders.


----------



## SeverinR

I am jack of all trades, master?

I have riden SCA equestrian: traditional horse training games of medievil period.
Primative camping;a cloak is a very warm peice of clothing, and tunics are very comfortable.

I have been on several wagon trains and trail rides. I was the primary rider of a two year old from the time he was broke to saddle until we sold him(divorce). We got the horse when it wa a year old, and experienced alot of the growing pains.

I do shoot traditional bow for fun.

I was a Security police in the Air Force-Arizona,Germany, Greece and New York.
I have some about firearms.(popular guns during the 80's, haven't kept up with the new guns)
I was born in Arizona, I have hiked/camped the desert.  
I am a nurse at a VA hospital. I am an Orthopedic nurse(18yrs experience)

animals: horses(advanced beginner), dogs, cats, hamsters, rabbits, frogs,


----------



## Minsc

I write in a gaming blog.  It doesn't get much traffic but I like to think I'm at least decent at it since I'm sort of a self labeled game historian, lol.  I'm also getting into home improvement since I just bought a HUD house.  Any advice?  I've been checking duravit for examples.  Any others?


----------



## slarabee

My name is Sean and I know a little bit about a lot of things 

I am a Network Engineer so I have a little bit more knowledge in the area of *Large Scale Computer Networks WANs and LANs* etc...

Would be happy to offer research assistance to writers working on projects that include *communications technology* aspects.


----------



## Jinxi

I am another one of those that knows a little about lots of different things.

Mainly Psychology
The minds of criminals, especially serial killers.
Sports, specifically swimming, tennis, golf and football.
Gaming, both Xbox and PC
Music
A little about computers
A little about modelling
Christianity (I was a born-again Christian)

Oh, and one for Ox - driving manual vehicles.

Um, and I think that's it


----------



## The Backward OX

Jinxi said:


> I am another one of those that knows a little about lots of different things.
> 
> Mainly Psychology
> The minds of criminals, especially serial killers.
> Sports, specifically swimming, tennis, golf and football.
> Gaming, both Xbox and PC
> Music
> A little about computers
> A little about modelling
> Christianity (I was a born-again Christian)
> 
> Oh, and one for Ox - driving manual vehicles.
> 
> Um, and I think that's it


 
Those bits about Psychology and driving manuals could make you an interesting person to get to know better, although the born-again bit might spoil it. (Interesting, however, that you use the past tense)


----------



## Jinxi

The Backward OX said:


> Those bits about Psychology and driving manuals could make you an interesting person to get to know better, although the born-again bit might spoil it. (Interesting, however, that you use the past tense)


 
Lol. Thanks Ox. Yea, I grew up in a very religious home and was basically told that if I am not born-again I will be the biggest sinner the world has ever known. Being the gullible person that I am, I believed it. Now that I am older and know better, my views have changed quite considerably. So perhaps you would still like to get to know me?


----------



## Blue Kangaroo

*Medicine*
-Medical terms and procedures - illnesses, injuries, their effects, and treatment (I've either had them, had some form of them, or learned about them from first aid training and my work with paramedics, doctors, and police officers.)
-Hospitals from the patient POV (Comes from 19 years of God knows how many hospital stays, procedures, and 17 operations!)

*Police/Military*
-Firearms and explosives
-Protocol for crisis response (response to a terrorist attack, school shooting, etc.)

*Language/Culture*
-Islamic culture, Muslim beliefs, and the Qur'an
-Extremist Islam and the radical terrorist mindset
-Passable conversational Spanish (I'm not fluent, but I know more than just elementary basic terms.)
-Basic conversational Arabic
-Police/military terms and phrases in both languages (ie. "Don't shoot", "Drop your weapon", etc.)


----------



## SeverinR

Blue Kangaroo said:


> *Medicine*
> -Medical terms and procedures - illnesses, injuries, their effects, and treatment (I've either had them, had some form of them, or learned about them from first aid training and my work with paramedics, doctors, and police officers.)
> -Hospitals from the patient POV (Comes from 19 years of God knows how many hospital stays, procedures, and 17 operations!)
> 
> *Police/Military*
> -Firearms and explosives
> -Protocol for crisis response (response to a terrorist attack, school shooting, etc.)
> 
> *Language/Culture*
> -Islamic culture, Muslim beliefs, and the Qur'an
> -Extremist Islam and the radical terrorist mindset
> -Passable conversational Spanish (I'm not fluent, but I know more than just elementary basic terms.)
> -Basic conversational Arabic
> -Police/military terms and phrases in both languages (ie. "Don't shoot", "Drop your weapon", etc.)



Similar experiences, AF SP-6yrs all peacetime. Ortho nurse 18 yrs, EMT-B 3 yrs.
four years of spanish in school, which means I can understand some(better if I can record it and play back in slow motion.), and maybe speak enough to get by.
1 year of German (school of hard knocks), 1 yr of greek(same)


----------



## Monkey Doctor

I don't really consider myself an expert at much but I have an in depth knowledge of some areas I haven’t seen covered hugely in this thread. I studied Art Therapies at university specialising in dance/movement. I have worked in many various jobs, all supporting people. I am a photographer (dark room & digital) a graphic designer and a Dj amongst other things. I am also dyslexic, insomniac and Bi-Polar II too.

*Dance music/dj-ing/the dance music & free party culture in the UK*
I have been a dj for around 20 years now. I followed the free party scene in the UK for many years during its early days. I was involved in putting on underground free parties myself. I have quite a good knowledge of the sound systems involved in the early days. I also have a good understanding of the drug culture involved. I also have quite extensive knowledge of the birth of the club scene in the UK.

*Drug Culture*
I have a good knowledge of UK drug culture. I understand the UK underground designer drug cultures that have emerged in Britain during the last 50 years. I have also worked with long term Heroin/Cocaine/Amphetamine/Alcohol users of most ages.

*Homelessness*
Not from firsthand experience but I have worked in homeless shelters and all the associated social problems often faced by people who live on the streets.

*Sex Offenders*
My knowledge in this area is specialised. I worked for several years with people who have learning disabilities or mental health problems who have committed some kind of sexual offense on a minor. I understand the cycle of offending, how it manifests in behaviour and how to break it with the right monitoring & interaction. I stress that I have only worked with people who have mental health/learning disabilities that have a major influence on the offending behavior. The cycle of offending behavior can be applicable to other types predatory sexual offenders.

*Working with young people*
I have worked with young people in several different ways. I have worked in schools with young people who are at risk of exclusion. These young people often express very challenging behavior. I have worked on techniques of integration and inclusion. I have worked in creative workshops engaging young people in a multitude of art forms including music, dance, theater, film making, photography etc.


----------



## Katie D

I'll only list the things that may not have been covered in this thread. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm. I don't think there is anything except for being me. So, if you want to write a best selling biography about me, I reckon I'm the best person to talk to, although, I might only give you the good bits, you best talk to my husband.


----------



## Hibachi

In university I majored in Anatomy & Cellular Biology, and Scriptural Interpretations (with a focus on Christian and Hebrew scripture). 
My main areas of 'expertise', although expert would be stretching it, would be:
- Pharmacology
- Human anatomy, cellular- & micro- biology, basic chemistry/physics
- Christian bible and history (including biblical Greek)
- Hebrew bible and Israelite history (including biblical Hebrew)
- and basic East Asian religions and culture.

I also love to play basketball and have about 10 years of martial arts experience in various disciplines.


----------



## theorphan

Name is Ian.  I am a fantasy and science fiction writer.  My areas of knowledge are:
Law Enforcement
Government and Military
Weapons
Computers
Military Drill and Ceremonies, Customs and Courtesies

I want my qualifications for knowing about this stuff just let me know.


----------



## mandicook

Hello all, I am relatively new to the forums but I'd like to offer what I can!

I have my undergrad in *Psychology *so I have some general knowledge in all aspects. I have done independent study on as well as worked in the fields of *abnormal psychology* and *developmental psychology*.

My husband teaches *jeet kune do* and works on an *offshore oil rig*, so I have some knowledge in those areas as well. And I'm sure if there is something I don't know, he will be all too excited to tell me about it 

I also worked through high school and college in a *restaurant *(6 years), so I can offer just about any knowledge you'd ever need to know about being a *waitress or a hostess*!


Happy writing everyone!


----------



## W D King

I'll go ahead and throw my hat in there:

-*Hawaiian Culture
-Multimedia Production (film, graphic arts, web design, etc...)
-Music (Structure, concepts, Guitar/Bass/Drums...)
-Survival Skills

*Just to name a few.


----------



## Infested

*computers
games
politics
hebrew
finding information * - is there a word for that?
*general information
music
history
western *and *arabian culture**theoretical time travel theories
bible (and bible only!)
jews
hebrew names meanings.
israel

*im an israeli,right-winged both national level and social-economic level. my name is ariel. enjoy that


----------



## CFFTB

Infested, can you tell me the phoenetic pronunciation of the Hebrew name for Stewart?


----------



## Infested

huh?didnt undersatnd the q.
stewart is not a hebrewic name to my knowledge... where is it taken from in the bible?
do you mean hwo do we say the meaning of the name stewart in hebrew? cause i checked what it means and its like a guardian of properties... in that case shomer is that and also protector(or bodyguard).
other equivalent words: noter(old use),zakif(more of a sentinel),


----------



## CFFTB

No I didn't think it was in the Bible, but what would the Hebrew pronunciation of that name be? 

I.e., The English phonetic pronunciation of that name is \ˈstü-ərt, (courtesy of Mirriam Webster online), or even Stooert. I have seen the Hebrew letters of the name, & tried to convert them on a website for Hebrew to English but I couldn't get the hang of it. 

The Hebrew letters were (if I read them correctly) Shin; Lamed; Mem; He.


----------



## Infested

those letters form the name shlomo - solomon the king(son of david).
i didnt know steward is actually solomon - in hebrew shlomo.
if you want direct meaning - look at my previous post.
and we say stewart just like you say.
names with different pronunciation are mostly biblical.
daniel(in hebrew just read phoneticly the letters - DA-NI-EL) isaac - yitzkhak(like in the ghengis khan kh),abraham -avraham - is that what you mean?


----------



## CFFTB

Thanks infested. If I ever get a pic of the actual Hebrew letters, I'll post it. Maybe I read them wrong, but thanks for the legwork anyway.


----------



## Infested

you mean like that?
ש ל מ ה?
but did i answer your question?


----------



## CFFTB

Infested said:


> you mean like that?
> ש ל מ ה?
> but did i answer your question?



It looked something like that, but I don't remember exactly. You did answer the question, it's just that I'm not entirely sure that Stewart would be Solomon. Solomon is definitely Shlomo, like Samuel is Shmuel. That's why I want to get a closeup pic of the letters.


----------



## Anders Ämting

I'm an expert at swords and some other antique weapons, more so in regards to their construction and historical context then their use, though I do know a bit about swordfighting as well.

Also, being Swedish, I can answer questions about the Swedish language and culture if needed.


----------



## Outiboros

I guess my area of expertise would be Biology, as I'm doing a Bachelor on that field, but it isn't exactly the most exiting thing to intertwine into a novel.


----------



## Potty

The care industry in the UK (more a working knowledge than an expertise).
World of Warcraft.
Most scifi T.V serials.


----------



## Stephanie Andromeda

I know a fair bit about *linguistics*.
 I'm learning Arabic, but I'm not very good at it so far (I can read the letters, and I can conjugate the verbs, that's about it.)
I could probably answer some questions about *entomology*, too, though there's a lot I don't know about the subject.
(I also know a bit of *Inuktitut*, if that's helpful)


----------



## vcnavega

*India*

Although I am a Brazilian I spent most of my life traveling to India. I wrote 25 books on Yoga, Astrology and Ayurveda (Indian Medicine). Oddly I hate to talk about all this, but I do know lots about it. 30 years of deep research. I also know many things about the country itself. I know India better than I know Brazil. Everything, cooking, geography, politics, you name it. Anyway, in case anyone wants some info on it, I guess I can help.


----------



## vcnavega

By the way, I am working on a novel, and I need to have an ecological crises happening in a swamp in USA. Which would be a state in America that would have swamps with crocodiles and a whole ecosystem? Does anybody know?


----------



## Deleted member 49710

vcnavega said:


> By the way, I am working on a novel, and I need to have an ecological crises happening in a swamp in USA. Which would be a state in America that would have swamps with crocodiles and a whole ecosystem? Does anybody know?



Florida is probably a safe bet. Look up the Everglades.


----------



## vcnavega

lasm said:


> Florida is probably a safe bet. Look up the Everglades.



Thanks, lasm, this is just what I was looking for. I had googled swamps in America but I was not sure they would fit the purpose of my story.


----------



## The Backward OX

vcnavega said:


> By the way, I am working on a novel, and I need to have an ecological crises happening in a swamp in USA. Which would be a state in America that would have swamps with crocodiles and a whole ecosystem? Does anybody know?



If you want crocs in your story you need to set it Down Under. They don't exist in the Yew Ess Ay.   Remember Crocodile Dundee and Steve Irwin?


----------



## Euripides

The Backward OX said:


> If you want crocs in your story you need to set it Down Under. They don't exist in the Yew Ess Ay.   Remember Crocodile Dundee and Steve Irwin?




Um, crocodiles DO exist in the 'yew ess ay'. Pretty much any of the gulf coast states will have them FL wouldbe a predtty classic place to have them.


----------



## The Backward OX

Euripides said:


> Um, crocodiles DO exist in the 'yew ess ay'. Pretty much any of the gulf coast states will have them FL wouldbe a predtty classic place to have them.



They're alligators.


----------



## Euripides

The Backward OX said:


> They're alligators.



Wrong.

Added: I got the extents mixed up. Crocs only in FL, alligators throughout the gulf coast.


----------



## Sam

This isn't a thread about amphibious life forms.


----------



## Kyle R

Florida has both Gators and Crocs.

Gators are the big suckers with huge jaws you see on Nature documentaries ripping antelope right off their feet from the watering holes.

Crocs are narrow-snouted, more built for catching fish.

I've visited my father in Florida a few times and have seen them both. Once, we were paddling in a canoe in Lake Okeechobee and we saw an alligator (looked to be about eight feet long) swimming about fifteen feet away, watching our little two-man boat! That prehistoric, reptilian head and tail slithering through the water; the almost dinosaurian ridges. It was enough to make me say, "Okay yeah, I'd rather take my chances with the sharks back in Hawaii."

Lol. I was already preparing for the horror of it swimming over and flipping us out of the canoe.

Don't mess with gators.

EDIT: Sorry Sam. I just saw your post now.

I have a fairly good knowledge of anything related to chess (famous players, opening lines, history of).

I also used to be in the society of American magicians so I can ruin all the fun for you by explaining most tricks you see. Lol.


----------



## Salem Edgerton

I'd have to say Greek and Roman Myth, Geography, some areas of Astronomy, Behavioral Psychology, Classical Literature from Europe and China, American South Culture, Catholicism, Rollercoasters, Music of the Romantic Period, and Early American History.


----------



## Krzyh

Areas where I'm experienced in are
*Biology
Microbiology
Virology
Chemistry both Inorganic and Organic
Japanese
Silver age to modern day comics
Mathematics
*
I'm also an worked a lot in the food and hospitality industry so any inside look at that I can give too


----------



## Artanyis

Here are my specializations

Computer Engineering
Network Engineering
MS Windows Administration
Mechanical Physics
CGI and poly-nerbs interfaces

Not an authority but LOTS of research and study in:
Nordic Mythology
the three FUTHARC's
Olde English


----------



## JackKnife

Okay...

Areas of expertise:

Retail butchery
Some birds (pigeons specifically)
Newts and geckos
Online culture
Computer software (and to a lesser extent, hardware)
Video games


----------



## D Johnston

Areas of expertise, huh? 
*
Chinese history and culture

Education

The American Midwest

Contemporary politics

Subcultures*, especially *Nerd/Geek subcultures*
And, to a lesser extent:
*United States law

World History
*​


----------



## Daggers

I would in no way consider myself an expert in anything yet, but the following are all topics I've had some study of at University level.

*Scotland (today)
Scottish History 
Kings and Queens of England and later the UK
Japanese, French and German languages
Japanese history
Greek mythology
Archaeology

*


----------



## rokerman

Not an expert, few of us are. But I have knowledge of:-

Railways in the UK
UK Geography
Football
Cricket
British Beer


Cheers !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cornelius Crowe

My areas of expertise include the following areas of natural history:

Palaeontology
Geology
Zoology

And my non-academic expertise includes:

Navy, navigation, seamanship
SCUBA
Karate

I'm a palaeobiologist with a Ph.D. in Geological Sciences and graduate work in biology.  I have a particular knowledge of marine invertebrates, and my research focuses on Lower Palaeozoic fossils and environments. I'm especially interested in the diversification of multicellular life during the Cambrian 'explosion.'

I'm also a retired naval officer from the Maritime Surface and Subsurface Command branch of the RCN with extensive background in ship handling and navigation.

I'm an avid SCUBA diver and a PADI (Professional Association of Diving Instructors) certified Dive Master.

I've been a student of Shotokan karate for over fifteen years and hold the rank of Nidan with the Japan Karate Association, and I have at least a passing understanding of most martial arts styles.


----------



## InSickHealth

I would say that my strongest fields of expertise are:


US Army Infantry, specifically 82nd Airborne Division
Christianity (Though I am in no way Christian, I have been fascinated by the subject. Don't worry, I'm more likely to discourage you from subscribing to any indoctrinated religion)
Cooking, working in kitchens, and food. Specifically tropical ingredients.
Maui. Including surfing, general Maui/Hawai'i history, culture, and geography


----------



## Kevin

Expert? Ya, alright. Pro? Mmm..no, but here goes :

Best cheap places to eat within a 12 mile radius. (of where I live)
Best mountain bike/hiking trails   within a 50 mile radius
Bugs and other wild critters within a 50 mile radius.
Poison Oak, within a 50 ....
Best beach breaks within a 50 mile radius
The general geography and character of most anywhere within a 50...

and, on a different note...
How not to recieve a blow to the head and body,
How and where to reciprocate without breaking one of your own knuckles.
Related: Tactics, distance and proximity, manoeuvering, timing, leverage, composure...


----------



## JimJanuary

Psychology: I've written a thesis on Social Anxiety/Phobia
                 Currently work in disability support: mainly developmental and intellectual disabilities


----------



## Towerguy

Hi
I've been an Air Traffic controller for about 25yrs now so hopefully have picked up a bit of knowledge along the way, was a commercial pilot in Australia for a while and held a Private licence in New Zealand and also did a bit of flying in the Airforce so a small miliary background as well. Lots of general type work as well, fruitpicker around Australia, bar work, office work, security work, kitchen hand, Kentucky fried cook ( back in the day when you actually cooked it - not hit a button and waited ).

Happily married to a wonderful (and very forgiving) woman for near on 25yrs and raised three good kids ( lots of general and medical knowledge in that lot, the type they don't give you fancy scrolls for though).

Sports - Soccer, Rugby Union, Australian rules, Basketball, tennis, squash, golf.
Hobbies - computers- both gaming and making my own, wargamming club, flying, reading, making my own full size flight simulator, working in the shed with tools.Tropical fish.
Travel - New Zealand (Home), Australia, most of Europe, United kingdom, Pacific Islands (hopefully lots more)

anyone wants help from that lot - please feel free to just ask
cheers


----------



## Caragula

I studied Philosophy and Creative Writing for my degree.

Since I've done a fair bit of informal research into medieval life for my novel.


----------



## danicastone

I know a fair amount about 12-step recovery - what meetings are like, jargon, sponsorship, the various different programs, et cetera. 

Also about the process addictions, especially - as they were called when I was a substance abuse counselor for teens. That is, things like codependency, sex addiction, compulsive debting and underearning, compulsive overeating, anorexia, blah blah et cetera.

Also about the East Bay Area, especially Oakland, as well as Davis, CA and what it's like to grow up in a university town. Also raising backyard chickens, and having too many cats. There, that's some!


----------



## Lewdog

I know about some military stuff.  I also worked in a correctional facility for 5 years and was on a SWAT team for 3 and half years.

I know about almost all American sports except soccer and hockey.  I still have limited knowledge about hockey.

Other than those things, I know a lot of interesting facts, but nothing you can't look up on the internet.  I am however good at bringing up movies and movie plots.

If you have any questions or just want to chat, feel free to send me a message.


----------



## Whisper

Oh, this is a cool little thread.

I can help with:

Army (father was in the Army for 23 years, I grew up on Army bases and I was in the Army for a couple years as a 16s)
Navy/Navy Ships (I left the army and went into the navy and retired after 20 years)
Post Office (my girlfriend as been in the Post Office for more than 20 years so I can ask her and pass along her answer)
History (Classical (Roman, Greek) and Early American History through the Civil War) have a BA, currently working on Masters
Journalism - I was a newspaper reporter for 5 years
Intelligence (my job in the navy)
Map plotting
Navigation (not sailing)
Security
Religion
Researching
World Geography


----------



## Lewdog

Whisper said:


> Oh, this is a cool little thread.
> 
> I can help with:
> 
> Army (father was in the Army for 23 years, I grew up on Army bases and I was in the Army for a couple years as a 16s)
> Navy/Navy Ships (I left the army and went into the navy and retired after 20 years)
> Post Office (my girlfriend as been in the Post Office for more than 20 years so I can ask her and pass along her answer)
> History (Classical (Roman, Greek) and Early American History through the Civil War) have a BA, currently working on Masters
> Journalism - I was a newspaper reporter for 5 years
> Intelligence (my job in the navy)
> Map plotting
> Navigation (not sailing)
> Security
> Religion
> Researching
> World Geography



That's silly, no one uses maps anymore.  Just kidding with ya!


----------



## FridgeOtter

*Art History --  *(*Greek and Roman*)
*Persian and Peloponnesian Wars *
*American Civil Rights Movement 

*


----------



## Bloggsworth

I know a lot of things I don't know I know until asked, but know more than most about the art of driving racing cars and Formula One than anyone I know. I'm good on moulding plastics as well. Quite good on aircraft of the 30s, 40s, 50s and 60s. I know that Blue Streak was the most successful rocket ever made, not a single failure, so the British government scrapped the program...


----------



## constanttime

Saponification said:


> I'm hoping the moderators can sticky this one, seeing it's relevant and, at least in my opinion, useful. Basically, I want to compile a list of WF members and what they know about. If someone is researching something for a story they can look at the list before posting a thread, perhaps. Just an idea. I've seen it work well elsewhere.
> 
> Anyway, if you're interested in being added to the list just post with the stuff you know about.
> 
> To kick things off, I'll list the things I have a fair understanding of:
> 
> * e-culture
> * Australia (Melbourne especially)
> * Buddhism: Western Buddhism, Thien Buddhism
> * Computers
> 
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif] I am a writer and I lovecarrying out research when I have a good topic to write about. I am a personwho has a very high passion for writing articles and my dream is to somedaybecome a competent article writer that is well known. So I may not be important to your work but when you need someone to do a very good research for your ongoing job you can always reach me. [/FONT]
> :: Please post your area of expertise in *bold*, for ease of browsing. Please keep superfluous wording to a minimum. ::
> 
> [Edited by Spudley/Pawn]


----------



## OWenDavis

Everything, all the time, ever.




Well no... But I studied Electronics and Electrical Engineering and now work with Medical Imaging equipment, so that's everything from x-rays to nuke med to MRI tech. I'm not bad with the general sciences, music, technical details behind photography.


----------



## Whisper

Does anyone have any expertise or knowledge with prisoner check-in procedures? I’m talking long-term incarceration and not overnight lockup. Ideally, I need a guard’s perspective, but if you were a prisoner, I can use that point of view and reverse engineer.


----------



## moderan

I don't but I can put you into contact with a friend that has worked as a prison guard for thirty years.


----------



## jedellion

Hi folks.

I am definitely what you would call a ‘Jack of All Trades’ and for sure I am a master of none.  In staying that, here is a pretty extensive list of what I consider to be areas I have a fair amount of knowledge or expertise. Yes I know… I have too much time on my hands. I wish! I just seem to soak up stuff.

My colleagues call me the ‘Man who knows something about everything’

I am a (UK) college lecturer specialising in Computing, (My degree was in Computing with some advanced math) I teach or have the ability to teach the following units.

Programming (Java, VB.NET, Javascript, some C etc.)
Game Programming
System Analysis and design
Database Design
Database Development (SQL etc.)
Web Development
Data Communications
Networks
Computer Hardware Systems
Graphic Design
Computer Artwork
Multimedia Solutions
Office Software

I may have missed some but you get the idea.


Other skills I have gained as part of my career development:

RAF Training
Advanced Marksmanship (RAF  - Rifle)
Aircraft Technology
Telecommunications Technology
Data Encryption


Other areas I have formal qualifications in:

Educational Theory
Child Psychology
Psychology
Digital Art
 - Skills in photoshop, corel painter etc.
Sketching and drawing
Heraldry
Genealogy (Assoc. Member: Institute for Heraldic and Genealogical Studies)

Hobby skill areas:

Archery
- can make traditional longbows, arrow making and fletching (traditional as in medieval)
- modern recurve (coach)

Drawing, sketching and painting
Model making and scratch-building (mostly aircraft and sci-fi/fantasy subjects)
Painting miniatures (to competition standard)
Wargames (ancient, medieval and fantasy/sci-fi)
Tabletop roleplaying games


Areas of Interest I have a fair amount of knowledge in:

Ancient and Medieval History (Plus some modern)
Science
Technology
Astronomy
Music trivia (anything except really heavy metal, modern Club scene and C&W)
Movie trivia


Don’t bother asking me about sport unless it’s F1, archery or tennis.


Pleas bear in mind I do not pretend to be an expert about ANY of the above areas.


----------



## Mike63031

Blue collar expert.
Retired Navy and still remember how to tie a reef knot as well as what to use it for.
Award winning procrastinator.  Almost.
Jet engine wizzard (if you know what T5.4 is, so are you).
Many things electrical.

Willing to help as time permits.


----------



## rotsuchi1

*Japanese Mythology
Samurai
Greek Mythology
Plants
Art
Video Games 
Animals
Culinary
Marine life


*and if you are writing horror I could help


----------



## Circadian

I'm no expert, but I know a fair amount about:

Mesozoic animal life (a.k.a. dinosaurs)
Music theory (_not_ music history or specific composers, sorry)
Welsh language

~Circe


----------



## words

What a fascinating thread - it is amazing to see the diversity of people drawn to writing.

Suppose I had better add my own entry. Postgrad electronics, maths and physics geek and early career researching similar areas. Also wasted youth and much of life since on golf, endurance sports, running businesses , entrepreneurship, and internet marketing.  So if any of that is any use fire away with questions.


----------



## luckyscars

- American History (esp. the revolutionary/civil war)
- British History 
- Shakespeare
- Horror movies, horror novels, horror women
- Hotels (I work in one)


----------



## Robert_S

My areas that I've worked in:

Computer programming, in C and C++ as a hobby for decades with a focus on geometry, trigonometry and 3D graphics. 
IT Crisis Centers, but you might be able to extend that to crisis management in general.


----------



## Lyra Laurant

*Biology* - I'm a Biology student, and some specific topics I am good at are
- Evolutionary processes (selection, drift...)
- Human physiology (Immune System, Respiratory System, Circulatory System, Sensory System...)
- Circadian clock
- GM food
- Ecology (biodiversity conservation, management of protected areas...)
- Carnivorous plants

*Brazil* - I am brazilian ^^"
- History
- Folklore
- Biomes
- Education
- Literature

Feel free to ask me about anything, because I would love to help! :grin:


----------



## marina

Life as an expat in the Middle East
Offroad driving (sand dunes)
UAE way of life, customs
Oman overland travel, customs


----------



## Mariner

Current Technology-T.Vs, Computers and Gaming Consoles
Gaming
Geography-Landscapes

thats it probably


----------



## TheJungleDrummer

Ex British Royal Navy
Balkans; specific country experience working in post war BiH and Macedonia (former spokesperson)
Arab world; well travelled and specific country experience of pre revolution Egypt, UAE and Oman
Avid SCUBA diver
Currently living in Thailand


----------



## Kehawin

What a fantastic idea - but now a bit unwieldy.  Anyone want to undertake an excel sheet??

I too am a jill-of-all-trades (master of none) and have an extensive list of things I know a fair amount about:

*Music - *classically trained, 8 instruments, marched competitively*
Psychology
Anthropology
Comparative Religion
Biology
*(the above I have degrees in)*
Medicine & Nursing
Alternative medicine* - including plants, rituals, homeopathy, energy medicine, essential oils, etc.*
Massage Therapy *- including kinesthetics, anatomy, pain pathways, etc.*
Latin *(though I am quite rusty)*
Ancient *(non-eastern)* civilizations
Genealogical research
Pagan religions
Catholicism*
and I love to cook!


----------



## Justin Rocket

I have degrees in *anthropology* and *computer information systems.  
*I got about halfway through a degree in *systems architecture*.  I worked for years with the government in *computer security.
*I have several years of experience in *software engineering* and *web development*, though I'm on disability now.
I know about* the psychology of chronic pain*.  I was raised in a Christian school and, combined with my anthropology degree, I know *religion* and *Christianity* far deeper than the average Christian or atheist (though not as deep as someone with a doctorate in theology) and am able to discuss it on a scholarly  level rather than just tell you what my church teaches.


----------



## Shylock

My limited life experience covers the following. I'm more than happy to offer what limited advice I can.

*US Army Infantry *(Ask a marine about the marines, a seaman about the navy, etc... Totally different worlds.)*

Western History

Military History

Louisiana Culture and New Orleans*

*Hurricanes*

*Hunting and wilderness survival*

*Boxing*

*PTSD*, (I don't have it, I've volunteered for and worked with those that do.)

*Guns, basic gunsmithing, and gun trading*.


----------



## Blique

Hello! My knowledge areas are limited, but I'll do what I can to help. Listed from top to bottom in order of how much I know on the subject.

Comics (history, inner workings, etc.)

Otaku culture

Anatomy (I know where muscles, organs, arteries, veins and nerves are; what they look like; plus general clinical knowledge)

Art in general (from digital to crafting)

Japanese language


----------



## DarkScribe

I'm not an expert in anything much, but I've some background in a few areas, knowledge in others:Army Combat Arms Officer. Marine Enlisted. (Late Cold War Era for both.)Some understanding of violent criminal behaviors and violent criminals. Nominal experience with drug culture.Firearms and military history.Published for royalties author. Editorial Communications major a long, long time ago.Hope I can help.


----------



## Schrody

Not expert, but not a total layman in:

- Psychology (especially children's)
- Balkan (countries, language, mentality - I live in one such country)
- Croatian, Serbian language (but I don't think anyone will need it)
- Theoretical physics (I've never practiced it, but I read a lot of science books)
- Cat's food (yes, it's funny, but when you have not a pet, but member of a family, you want what's the best for them)

Someone mentioned cooking, I know a lot about vegetarian cooking (I practice it every day), and am currently writing vegetarian cookbook.


----------



## InstituteMan

Wow. Big thread with lots of knowledge. 

As for me, I grew up on a farm in the Ozarks, so I guess that makes me something of an expert on poor and hardscrabble farming and Ozark culture.

More usefully, I was an undergraduate physics major who did some research long, long ago in particle detectors.

I went to law school after deciding that research into particle detectors was not my life's calling, which I guess makes me something of an expert on US legal issues.

I am a patent attorney who mostly files patent applications now, so that is the one area where I would claim true expertise. I have done a fair amount of work in other fields of intellectual property (copyright, trademarks, trade secrets, as well as a few screwball areas like publicity rights) as part of law suits in my earlier years.

One of the weird things about being a patent attorney is that, while I usually can't tell you why I know it due to client privilege issues, I do sometimes know a fair amount about oddly specific types of technologies. For example, I had to learn a lot about a particular subset of lean manufacturing methodologies a few years ago. If I had to learn a technology, I had to learn it thoroughly but usually narrowly.


----------



## JackBrooks

Software development (Job)
Traditional Jujitsu (Regular training)
Belfast (Grew up there)
Recording music (Home studio)
Playing the trumpet (I play the trumpet)
Horror films (Fan)
Nietzsche (Interest)


----------



## Xander416

Most things military, past and present, but specific areas include:

Covert operations and the "right" units that would undertake specific types of ops.
Firearms and equipment of various eras (including planes, helicopters, tanks, etc.).
Classical military history, particularly the inter-polis conflicts between the Greeks, Greco-Persian Wars, Peloponnesian Wars, etc..
Classical mythology.

If anyone has any questions regarding these topics, feel free to PM me. I'll be happy to help as best I can.


----------



## dvspec

I am a warehouse of useless information and stockpiling more everyday.  

My areas of knowledge include, but are not limited to:

*Rural County Deputy in Missouri
*Law Enforcement response to Domestic Violence (dvspec stands for DV Specialist)
*Vehicle Repossession
*Process Service in MO. Specifically the Kansas City area. 
*Women in Law Enforcement
*Cyber stalking people for fun and profit
*Lamp work bead making, fire and molten glass, how dangerous could that be?
*EMT training and limited experience
*Emergency Management
*Disaster response, ice storm and two tornados, including the Joplin tornado (116 hours worked the first week)
*Weather spotting
*Amateur radio, or Ham radio.
*CERT Community Emergency Response Teams and their uses
*Tarot cards
*Make my own yogurt
*Concealed carry fire arms from a woman's perspective
*Horses and horsemanship
*Rabbits
*Renaissance clothing and paintings (Made my own garb from the skin out.  Looked at huge numbers of paintings as research.)

I can't think of anymore, but I have been told I could talk about underwater, naked, basket weaving. . . which reminds me,

*Peg loom weaving, specifically triangle and square.  The rectangle loom is a pain in my keester.

Pm me if any of this interests you.


----------



## Quilly

If this is any use to anyone, I'd be happy to help. Like many people are saying, I don't consider myself an expert, but I do have experience in, or at least know a lot about... er, well, this stuff:

- History of Western Civilization

- Anthropology

- Archaeology in the US (Though I may not be up-to-date with some methods. My father has a degree in archaeology, and I've been studying it on my own as well. I have access to tons of research materials, particularly about archaeology in the southwest.)

- Aviation and aviation history (My grandfather was, and my parents are pilots. We've built our own plane from scratch. I'm studying for my glider pilot's license - sailplanes, not hang gliders. I know very little about modern military aircraft such as jets, but I'd be glad to help if anyone needs information about powered or non-powered flight, the procedures, how you learn to fly, what it's like to solo, etc. Early aviation history and early aviators are a favorite study of mine too.)

- Soaring (This is related to aviation, but soaring is slightly different because it's a sport involving sailplanes.)

- New Mexico: general knowledge, history of, archaeology in, etc. (Basically all sorts of random information gathered from living here all my life.)

I don't know if that's useful to anyone, but if it is, feel free to send me a message.


----------



## Fru

JackBrooks said:


> Belfast (Grew up there)



Everyone feel free to ignore this guy; I live there 

Hmm, all of the topics on which I would consider myself knowledgeable, I don't think would be of any use to anybody on here. But! Anyone whose story ABSOLUTELY MUST have the most factually accurate details on Wrestling or Video Game history, I'm your man! I would also make an invaluable case study for anyone who would like to write about a stunted man-child who has wasted his life with the aforementioned.


----------



## jannknee

I'm an RN and a parent. I've researched a lot about parenting (and done some on my own, lol) and I've been an RN for 11 years. I am also pretty well-versed in vampires and ghosts. I've done a lot of research there, though I know these two can be subjective.


----------



## dvspec

> What a fantastic idea - but now a bit unwieldy.  Anyone want to undertake an excel sheet??




To search, go to the 'search thread' button at the top right side of this page.  Save yourself the trouble of reading all of it.


----------



## Guy Faukes

Well, I guess I can offer my services here

Medical sciences  (undergrad)
Psychology (undergrad)
Braz Jiu Jitsu
Culinary


----------



## Riis Marshall

Hello Folks

With so many replies I have no idea how anybody can find anything specific in this thread but here goes:

1. As an American who has lived in Britain for almost 30 years, I have learned a great deal about two peoples separated by a common language. Please feel free to PM me and I will email you a copy of my American-British language converter. To date it contains almost 500 entries - these address word usage not spelling.
2. Flying gliders - not an expert by any stretch of the imagination but I might be able to help you with information on how they work. I instructed for six years.
3. Caving/potholing
4. Open heart surgery - I used to run those big scary machines.
5. Russell's Paradox
6. I know what 'thinking outside the box' really means.
7. I know you can't start a Ford tractor unless the gearshift is in neutral.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## pptranger

Hi all, 

Just wanted to offer up my expertise on military matters. 

I am a retired Sergeant First Class (1991 - 2013), US Army and NY Army National Guard. 

Job wise, I have been an artilleryman, recruiter, and network maintainer. 

I have worked at every unit level from three man section to Division Plans staff. 

I serve in Iraq in 2005 and responded to the WTC attacks on 9-11.

- - - Updated - - -

You look remarkably like that guy from Game of Thrones.


----------



## Savalric

I know a ton about the sciences: Psychology, physics, logic, a bit about biology, computers, sociology, politics, etc... I'm a walking beginners guide to the encyclopedia. I can't say that I'm an expert/master of any one subject, but I know a fair amount about a fair deal of topics. Shoot me a question, and I'm certain i'll be able to answer it. Except Literature. Weird, I know, but over time school killed my love of books, so I never delved much deeper than Harry Potter and Eragon.


----------



## Crodentia

I know about:

Christianity (especially the Southern Baptists)
Agnostic Theism
Agnosticism
Mormonism
The Occult
Colorado Springs
Hunting (Elk, Deer, Dove, Pheasant)
The Boy Scouts of America
The United States Air Force, circa 1970-1993
Spina Bifida
Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder
Bipolar Disorder
Hydrocephalus
VP Shunts
Tae Kwon Do
Krav Maga
The Mafia (La Cosa Nostra)
Hitmen
Forensic Science
Incense
Transmissible Spongiform Encephalopathy (TSE)
Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy (BSE, aka "Mad Cow Disease")
Prions
Voodoo
Zombies
Guns
Bows (including Crossbows)
Medieval Warfare
The Knights Templar
The Knights Hospitalier
The Crusades
Conspiracy Theories
Politics of the American Civil War
World War I
World War II (esp. the European Theater)
Marksmanship (with a rifle)
Customer Service
Tying Knots
Paintball
Suicide
Self-Injury
Mental Hospitals
Myoclonus
Ataxia
Dementia
Decomposition of Humans
Arson


----------



## Pidgeon84

Oh man! A thread to brag about myself?! Let's see. 

Heavy Metal (seriously, every inch of it) 
The radio and television industry (went to trade school for it but lost interest) 
Video games (though my knowledge in this isn't quite as much as metal) 
Astronomy (good here, just not in the math) 
Star wars
Doctor Who 
LGBT issues (the best in this, lots of personal experiences) 
Colorado (know my state pretty good lol) 
Tree biology (weird I know, used to be a trimmer. Really know my stuff) 
History (always my best school subject) 
That's about it... Did I mention metal?


----------



## JamesR

I know a lot about:

-Eastern Orthodox Christianity
-Russian history prior to the Revolution
-California, in particular the Bay Area where I'm from
-Mexican-American culture

I'm currently an English student at the local community college hoping to transfer to Stanford after two years for my Bachelors and then Masters. I'm also considering ROTC for the Navy.


----------



## Ashtree

Here's a list of subjects I'm well versed in. I'm only partway through college so I may have some things to add later on  

*Anthropology 
Archaeology 
Linguistics
Geology
Geography
Roman Culture and History
Mesopotamian Culture and History 
Greek, Macedonian Culture and History
Maya, Inca, Aztec Culture and History
Anasazi Culture and History
Japanese Culture and History
American Culture and History
Celtic Culture and History 
Norse Culture and History
Norse Mythology 
Hindu Culture and History
Hinduism 
Buddhism 
Neo-Paganism
Roman and Greek Paganism
Atheism
Ancient Warfare Strategy and Technology
Music Theory
Instruments: Saxophone, Guitar, Ukulele, Didgeridoo
Art History, Artistic and Design Theory
Political Science and Government 
Architecture  
Hiking, canoeing, mountaineering
Languages: English, Spanish, Japanese, German *(in order from most to least fluent)*
Midwestern American Culture
Classic Literature
Classic Music
Marketing and Economics
Video Game Development and Culture 
Web Development
**Dragon Slaying *:queen:
*Pizza logistics and consumption*

...Sheesh! looks almost like a class list, doesn't it? haha. 

Things that I can provide insight on that are connected to circumstances: 

*Lower class Americans
Women 
College students 
Homelessness 
Foster children 
Divorce in America
Child development
Being the oldest of many very young siblings 
Underground culture
Living in a rural area
Dog and cat breeds, development and care

*


----------



## PatriciaLoupee

Ah, a chance to turn my issues, terrible life choices and obsessions into knowledge for someone else....

You can PM me if you need info about:

*- Surviving childhood abuse (phisycal and emotional);
- Surviving suicide;
- Living with seasonal depression and anxiety disorder;
- Living as bi-sexual person;
- Being a heavy metal singer;
- Being a seamstress;
- Being a tattoo artist;
- Being an illustration artist;
- African-American cults (Candomble, Voodoo, Santeria);
- Neo-pagan cults (Wiccan, Modern Druidism);
- Comic book history;
- Animation history;
- I also know pretty much everything there is to know about Batman.*


----------



## LordDarconis

Here's my list of talents:

- Astronomy & Astrophysics
- Engineering
- Music (mainly related to piano)
- Physics, Biology, Geology, Meteorology
- Computers to a small extent
- Math


----------



## BurntMason84

This thread has to be one of the best resources on this site, in my opinion at least.  How cool to draw upon people for perspectives and firsthand experience!

Alright, it's not much, but here is what I can offer if need be:

- United State Navy, emphasis on submarine service
- Travel, within North America and Asia
- Criminal Activity, emphasis on mob organizations (not personally, family was involved in Chicago and Denver though)
- Microbiology and Genetics, science in general


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

In the subjects listed below, I would not necessarily call myself an expert, but I know plenty about them and may provide help if someone needs it:

The Kalevala (epic poem of Finland)
The Bible (excepting the minor prophets; I haven't studied them much)
Christian thought (especially faith and science sort of stuff like the new-earth/old-earth/theistic evolution debate)
Dinosaurs

In the subjects listed below I have personal experience and may be able to provide insight:

Pentecostalism
Being homeschooled


----------



## Bishop

If you have questions about IT or computers, I work as a Systems Architect for a major financial company, and can provide guidance as such. Similarly, if you want to hear a long rant about how poorly computers are depicted on film and/or in books, let me know. I'll be happy to educate!


----------



## aurora borealis

I know a lot about:

-twentieth century history, specifically military history
-Canadian law (mostly criminal law), culture, and politics
-music (mainly related to clarinet and concert band)
-literature
-Canadian education system
-sports (specifically ultimate Frisbee and badminton)


----------



## caters

I know a lot in the math and science fields.

Specifically:

*Biology at all levels from cells to biomes

Chemistry

Organic Chemistry

Algebra

Calculus, especially derivatives (I am only in 11th grade)

HTML/CSS

Javascript

Piano playing

Music theory

*
I am glad to help out on the biology and chemistry side of things.


----------



## Blue

Irish, and British culture/ dialogues/ slang
Equestrian terms and stuff (*shrugs*)
Erm... music, usually more modern music, although I am trained in classical violin for over eleven years, so  :subdued:
Hmm... let's see... Oh, I can spout about 3A4 pages of utter bs (hey, it works in exams)
Travel, specifically South West Asia
Sarcasm

Yup, that's all I got


----------



## Shbooblie

I'm a newbie so I thought I'd drop my 2 pence into this thread.

I live in Britain - so I guess: 
*British (particularly English) Culture. 
*
I studied Criminology and Forensic Science at uni so I know a bit about:
*Policing (In England + Wales)
**Law + Court procedures**(In England + Wales**)* 
*Forensic Science (Particularly Biology based disciplines + Blood Pattern Analysis, also a bit about autopsies but mostly relating to sustained injuries rather than disease/poisoning) 
*
As for added extras, I guess: 
*Basic blood biology
Basic chemistry
Basic Psychology
Rock Music
*And finally:*
Being a little introvert!*


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Wow, I've been here for only three months without discovering this thread! This is absolutely amazing! It is unfortunate to see a lot of inactive members on here. Can we please have the most active members step into this thread as well? I think I've only seen less than a handful. The purpose of this thread would not be met if we reached out to inactive members. Our stories would be severely delayed. I understand creating a discussion on the main board would be easier. Sometimes we can find inspiration in the crack of a wall, but for others - it's quite the challenge. So, in case anyone is lurking, I'm active. I'm fairly knowledgeable. 


I am no expert, but I am confident in: 

- *Political Science* (I have a B.A. from UConn) 

- *Linguistics *(my formerly pursued dual undergraduate career) 

- *Psychology *(my formerly pursued dual undergraduate career) 

- *Modern dating and relationships* (my blog is a portfolio) 

- *Middle Eastern studies 

- Foreign Languages* (Arabic, Spanish, French, Chinese)* 

- Foreign travel 

- Education, Teaching 

- English as a Second Language 

- Retail, Sales, Marketing

- Blogging

- Social Media Networking

- Crowdfunding 

- YA literature 

- Cats* (Persians, Himalayans) *

- Photography *(Canon gear) 


I'll add more to this whenever I can. 


Thanks for bringing this up,


Anthony


----------



## Makili

Hi, I am a biologist, and I can help with information regarding
- Ecology (relations between species, ecosystems, nature dynamics)
- Evolution (how it works, how new species are created and change over time)
- Molecular biology (genetics, proteins)
- Parasites (bacteria, viruses, other parasites, epidemiology...)
And other topics in biology

Also:
- relation of humans to nature (how we use and exploit natural resources, what consequences are there) 
- science in general (scientific method, how science works)

I also know about hiking, camping, navigation, photography, handcrafts, as well as about the Balkans (being from there)


----------



## LazarettoKiddo

I'm no expert on any means but I have experience in:

*Film
Astrology
Tarot
Gems/Minerals
Cooking/Food
Art History (take your pic, but I'm more well versed in Renaissance Art and the general state of the art world from the 1800s-1950s)
*


----------



## MajorMagma

Some of my areas of expertise are:

*The Napoleonic Era (early 19th century)
Napoleonic Units, strategies, weapons
WW2
Gaming
All kinds of tactics and strategies in warfare

*


----------



## ed45

I can help with information on:

*Computer sciences
Mathematics
Game Programming
Artificial Intelligence
Physic simulations
Computers
Smartphones*


----------



## MNThorne

Hello, my areas of expertise include:

- Film history, theory, and genres.
- Criminology( Anything from gangs to serial killers to the drug trade)
- occult and paranormal
- real estate
- Latin American and Caribbean history
- Adult industry and psychic Entertainment

Also:
- European fairy tales and folk tales
-  languages such as Papiamento


----------



## topcol

Saponification said:


> I'm hoping the moderators can sticky this one, seeing it's relevant and, at least in my opinion, useful. Basically, I want to compile a list of WF members and what they know about. If someone is researching something for a story they can look at the list before posting a thread, perhaps. Just an idea. I've seen it work well elsewhere.
> 
> Anyway, if you're interested in being added to the list just post with the stuff you know about.
> 
> To kick things off, I'll list the things I have a fair understanding of:
> 
> * e-culture
> * Australia (Melbourne especially)
> * Buddhism: Western Buddhism, Thien Buddhism
> * Computers
> 
> :: Please post your area of expertise in *bold*, for ease of browsing. Please keep superfluous wording to a minimum. ::
> 
> [Edited by Spudley/Pawn]



*completely fluent French speaker
fluent Italian
France and the French
ex-Royal Air Force
ex-English teacher
Growing up in a care home
expert genealogist
deciphering medieval script
British history*


----------



## nanabanana

- I've got a bachelor's degree in *Psychology*.
- I'm Italian and as such I have a good knowledge of *Italian culture*. 

Feel free to send me a personal message if you're in need. I'f I'm able to help you I gladly will


----------



## Jane Stewart

I think this is a very good idea. I don't have any real areas of expertise except perhaps:

   * Naturism
   * Living abroad
   * Convent school education


----------



## Rosemary

*Theatre
anorexia/eating disorder treatment centers (I had anorexia)
Sherlock Holmes 
music *(piano, music theory, and a growing knowledge of musician's personal/professional lives)
I'm willing to answer questions about all of these topics just shoot me a message


----------



## actualnovice

Insurance (general car home etc)

Customer Service 

Call Centre 

Sales, marketing and business development 

Training, coaching and motivation 

Claims 

Complaints  (making them and resolving them.....)




Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## bdcharles

From researching my own novel, I have gained significant expertise in the following areas:

Geographic distribution of saltpeter
The history of umbrella construction
How to make your own helium
Eaves in the Arts and Crafts movement
Synonyms for "dreadful" from 1800 to 1950
How to correctly address a Duke


----------



## QuixoteDelMar

Slang, especially of the hard-boiled noir variety.
Warehouses
Myths and legends, from lost cities to modern myths such as Slenderman.
Armor, of the medieval European variety.

To a far greater degree, nautical history, wooden sailing ships, and the men who crewed them. Anything from knots and rigging to life aboard a vessel, I have dozens of books on it just lying around.

...and to a lesser degree, medieval weaponry and east Asian culture.

Feel free to ask about anything. What I don't know, I can easily find out from one of the hundred or so resources I have bookmarked or on a shelf somewhere.


----------



## Lotenn

Areas of expertise-

Pennsylvanian/ North East American Culture

Education and Teaching in America

High Risk student and home environments.

Developmental psychology and behavioral problems

British Literature from the Reformation to Victorian

Modern Chinese culture and philosophy with respect to ancient traditions

Modest living incl- home construction, DIY projects, wood heating and splitting, cooking, buying a home, getting a mortgage, etc...

Running a rental home business


----------



## Myk3y

Everything, except what I'm not sure about... 

Specifically:

Cooking, baking, pastry making, salting, preserving, smoking, small goods, butchery. French, Spanish, Portuguese, British, Malay, Schezuan, Cantonese, Hokkien, Sri Lankan, Indian, Indonesian, Pacific, Maori, New Zealand, Australian styles of cooking and foodstuffs.

Electronics and computing - from designing and laying down a chip, through to building the factory to make them in, programming the microcode, designing and making the pcbs to solder them on to, hooking them together in circuits, from basic analogue devices through to complex digital high-frequency, high-powered multi-board machines. Programming from assembler to high-end C++ and Python and much between. Early computing - specifically pre-digital, and the early transistor digital age before ASICs. 

Process control, CNC, machine-to-machine... 

Wireless - fkn near everything from LF valve radios to HF mesh networks - that's why they currently pay me the big bucks, including such cool stuff as drone RF surveying, for which I had to get a professional drone pilots licence, so I can fly stuff too (aeromodeller and RC hobbyist since about 1970).

Light (the physics of), colour, shade and the science of human physiology and reaction to light... (I make 'light' stuff... medical/scientific as well as domestic and recreational)

Motorcycles, motorcycle racing, two-stroke motorcycle racing of the 50s-90s, in particular - from 50cc to 500cc. From the perspective of a racer, mechanic, and team member. As well the machines themselves - two-stroke single and multi-cylinder bike engines, disk valve, forced induction, all manner of metal weirdness.

Sailing, boat-building, small boat racing, sail design, hull design, woodcraft, fluid dynamics (I can talk a good game, but don't let me design your Americas Cup boat...).

CAD, CAM, 3D modelling, etc. laser cutters, CNC routers, 3D printers, various flavours of controller and languages used to tell them what to do. 

Furniture making, house building, foundations, wiring, solar, PEV, etc.

General Physics and Quantum Physics, and a whole lot of wave vs string vs particle bs... I've read a SIGNIFICANT amount of hard sci-fi.

Geography, Geology and the history of the planet, migration of species, weather, oceans and the atmosphere. I know a ton about mammals, not so much about reptiles and fish.

All of the above I have a decent grounding in, or am handy/capable. I don't think I'm an expert at anything.

There's more, but I'm even boring myself...  ask and you shall receive - I'm a very good researcher. 

In my prime, I've taken most forms of recreational psychotropic drug and inebriant and have written detailed analyses of the effects, but as with most of the drug-addled I've no idea where I put them all. Nowadays I'm a coffee and a bun kinda guy. I even cut my hair.


----------



## LadyQuicksilver

I know things about: 

-anything relating to classical string instruments (particularly violin and viola, both of which I play) or classical music in general - I’m pretty well versed in pieces, styles, periods, composers, etc. (like, how a musician would interpret the work based on those considerations) but NOT THEORY. NEVER THEORY. I hate theory. 

-figure skating, which I participated in and was obsessed with for the majority of my childhood 

-I have a pretty solid knowledge of the Bible and the theological differences between western Christian denominations. I’ve had a lotttttt of theology training and I’m not an expert but it’s definitely something I know a lot about. 

-zoology and marine biology: I’ve spent most of my life conducting personal research on these topics and though I have no professional/college training, I am somewhat of a Crazy Shark Lady. I know quite a bit about cetaceans, large mammals, and birds as well. 

-birdwatching: I had a phase.  

-meteorology: clouds!!! I know way too much about clouds! Also, once I freaked out my entire history class with an impromptu lecture about how tropical storms are named. I’m not good at the technical/physics side of it, but I can explain phenomena. And clouds.

-homeschooling and the Catholic school system in the U.S. 

-Labrador retrievers: I’ve had them my whole life and I know their foibles quite well

-quiz bowl/academic decathlon-type activities 

-the College Board as it works today. (we’re quite well-acquainted. ) If your character is taking AP classes/exams or the SAT/ACT in the present day, I can tell you pretty much anything.

-high school “nerd culture”/how overachieving students interact with each other/school pressure/anything related to kids who are a little too happily married to their GPAs. (Or unhappily. I know plenty of those.)

-high school theater programs 

-orchestras


----------



## Dluuni

Wait, I didn't fill this in?
Ugh, I need to fix that.



Social sciences---specifically *urban planning*, which is how the built design of cities affects and is affected by cultural change and behavior within the city. That includes general *academia* and *data analysis*, too.
*Martial arts*, I did quite a lot of *Capoeira *back in the day, at a pretty theoretical level, and taught for a few years - but I hobnobbed with instructors, advanced students, etc in lots of arts from all over the place too.
And I know a bunch of *LGBTQIA+* issues. I'll admit to not knowing much about gay and lesbian culture, since I've never been, but I had to research and work out the best hormone replacement for both me and my husband from reading medical textbooks and journals, and obviously I know what the effects are like since we're both *transgender*​, one of each direction. I've done activism, I track all the latest headaches and controversies, and I have a decent understanding of *ace *culture and classifications. And I have more than passing familiarity with the other bits of the community from dealing with people from those groups. I track the #OwnVoices movement in writing, and know the odd demographic quirk.


----------



## meegads

I know a few things about a few things.

Horses 
Horseback riding (primarily Western disciplines)
Oregon's High Desert
Vaquero history
Camping
Taxidermy 
Zumba


----------



## -xXx-

i remain
completely
unqualified
in
everything
ever.
thankful
for
lots
of
practitioners.
_*persistence points*_


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Wow. So many specialists. I'll be sure to make use of this great resource!


----------



## sailorguitar

Saponification said:


> I'm hoping the moderators can sticky this one, seeing it's relevant and, at least in my opinion, useful. Basically, I want to compile a list of WF members and what they know about. If someone is researching something for a story they can look at the list before posting a thread, perhaps. Just an idea. I've seen it work well elsewhere.
> 
> Anyway, if you're interested in being added to the list just post with the stuff you know about.
> 
> To kick things off, I'll list the things I have a fair understanding of:
> 
> * e-culture
> * Australia (Melbourne especially)
> * Buddhism: Western Buddhism, Thien Buddhism
> * Computers
> 
> :: Please post your area of expertise in *bold*, for ease of browsing. Please keep superfluous wording to a minimum. ::
> 
> [Edited by Spudley/Pawn]


----------



## sailorguitar

I'm an electrician, industrial electrician. Power production, maitenance, power loss 
, shock therpy also a blues guitar player. I work on ships.. A sailor. A merchant mariner.


----------



## Jacqui Jay

*Photography

Digital Art

Knitting

Pre-Raphaelites

Litho Printing

British Birds and Butterflies*


----------



## indianroads

7th dan black belt in Taekwondo, with black belt degrees also in Hapkido, Shotokan Karate, and Chinese kenpo.
Hung around with outlaw bikers in my misspent youth.
Avid biker (motorcycle).
Parents were drug dealers back in the 1960's - SF hippy scene.

Design Engineer retired.


----------



## Tryon

I need to get some expertise and quick.


----------



## TL Murphy

I’ve been a carpenter and house builder for 40 years.  Also worked as a building analyst and taught energy-efficient construction.  I specialized in “net-zero” passive solar houses. Also built a lot of funky stuff like log buildings made to look they’re 150 years old.  I also know a lot about skiing, mountain biking and basketball.


----------



## clark

I've studied and taught university-level literature (mostly poetry) for 40 years, hold the PhD, ABT (All But Dissertation)--rather than complete the Degree I enrolled in  CND (Canada's Nastiest Divorce), which took numerous _years _​to bring to a close. I've also edited a number of books, three of them poetry, and I'm highly skilled at business and technical writing. Dog training is a sideline.


----------



## ehbowen

*Characters taking a train trip?*

I am considered a subject matter expert on rail travel in North America during the heyday of the passenger train. I refer you to my personal website, Streamliner Schedules. While I haven't updated it in a few years (Real Life been too busy!), I have an extensive archive of schedules which I haven't had time (and probably never will have time!) to transcribe onto the web site. But if your characters are taking a trip by train, I can very likely provide an actual prototype itinerary and schedule or at least one close to it. One thing which I'm light on, though, is accurate fare information although I can give you an "edumacated guess" on a likely ticket price.

In addition I have some good knowledge about the Navy and merchant marine, having served in both. I'm also an operator of boilers and air conditioning in large commercial facilities with some 25 years' experience.


----------



## Matchu

-Central government, back corridors of p...[shhhh]
-farm slavery [chickens n other stuff animals]
-surfing warrior [sole boardman @ July 2002 Lacanau hurricane, see coastguard log, media]
-fictional 1st person war hero internal monologues during combat in kitchens [domestic battle}
-suffering among working class peoples while clearly superior/& observant
-Weakness plus death perspectives


----------



## Taylor

I was a fashion designer for 20 years.  So if you need any help dressing your characters or describing their attire, you can call on me.

After that, in an unusual (yes I know) career change, I became a CPA.  I specialized in auditing global corporations.  I also teach various business and finance classes, not that business is often written about, but I can help out with that too. 

Both careers, had me working in major centers in North America, Europe, and Asia.   Actually working in a city gives you a different perspective, so if you need to know something specific about a major city, I might be able to help.  

Thank goodness there are still some things that Google can't help you with.  Besides, it's so much more fun exchanging ideas on WF.


----------



## Bloggsworth

barnsturm said:


> I don't know crap about cars.



I know a lot of crap about cars...


----------



## ehbowen

Bloggsworth said:


> I know a lot of crap about cars...


Any hints for replacing the radiator in a 2009 Dodge Grand Caravan?

(Not super serious...I've got the shop manual and I changed out the radiator, water pump and timing belt in a 1999 Voyager last year! Still have the pressure tester, too.)


----------



## VRanger

ehbowen said:


> Any hints for replacing the radiator in a 2009 Dodge Grand Caravan?
> 
> (Not super serious...I've got the shop manual and I changed out the radiator, water pump and timing belt in a 1999 Voyager last year! Still have the pressure tester, too.)


I can change oil, tires, some belts, and add transmission fluid and washer fluid, plush replace, charge, or jump batteries. Once, I pulled the jumper from a malfunctioning horn to insure the son of a bitch never worked again.


----------



## Bloggsworth

ehbowen said:


> Any hints for replacing the radiator in a 2009 Dodge Grand Caravan?
> 
> (Not super serious...I've got the shop manual and I changed out the radiator, water pump and timing belt in a 1999 Voyager last year! Still have the pressure tester, too.)



No, but I can tell you how to change the water pump on an Opel Manta GTE and the drive-shaft universal joints an a Series 1 & 2 Lotus Elite - Oh, and change the gear ratios in a Hewland Mk 8 and 9 gearbox...


----------



## VRanger

Bloggsworth said:


> No, but I can tell you how to change the water pump on an Opel Manta GTE and the drive-shaft universal joints an a Seriea 1 & 2 Lotus Elite - Oh, and change the gear ratios in a Hewland Mk 8 and 9 gearbox...


Okay, that just flashed me back to one of my favorite scenes from My Cousin Vinny.


----------



## ehbowen

vranger said:


> I can change oil, tires, some belts, and add transmission fluid and washer fluid, plush replace, charge, or jump batteries. Once, I pulled the jumper from a malfunctioning horn to insure the son of a bitch never worked again.


That 1999 Voyager was like a journeyman-level course in auto mechanics. Besides the water pump and timing belt (an all-day job, and then some, that I had to rent tools for) I also ended up changing out the front struts (another all-day job), brakes, radio and speakers, and rekeying the lock on the lift gate. But when it developed a nasty short in the engine electronics too far from home to tow it back, and a professional mechanic couldn't diagnose and isolate the short after three weeks of effort, I washed my hands of it and bought my current (2009 Dodge) minivan.

Edit To Add: Forgot to mention, also ended up changing out the A/C compressor and condenser on that Voyager. But the A/C was working and working well when the engine electronics finally died on me!


----------



## Megan Pearson

Worked for a municipal gov't for over a decade. It was actually a lot of fun b/c it was during the marijuana legalization transition. (Never a dull moment!) Wore a number of hats, but what I was most fascinated by there was in learning how gov't worked. I was most saddened by people who had good concerns, who wanted their representatives to hear them, yet who would refuse to learn about how gov't worked in order for their concerns to be heard. Ideally, gov't is the rule by the people, for the people, and after having lived it and seen first-hand that dynamic interplay between the community and those the community elects, I find the statement really is much, much more than a simple sentiment of idealism. Every one of us truly has a voice in how we are led.

Have formal education in conservation, accounting, horse training, and now analytic philosophy. My areas of interest include ethics and historical philosophy & are subject to change.

Am pretty good at plant identification and other botanical & ecological concerns. Have done a bit of day hiking in fairly remote areas. Used to ride & teach lower-level dressage. (Had a pretty, little Arabian mare, too!) Currently, I train cats.


----------



## Bloggsworth

I forgot, I'm an expert at digression and procrastination as well...


----------



## Bloggsworth

Megan Pearson said:


> Am pretty good at plant identification and other botanical & ecological concerns. Have done a bit of day hiking in fairly remote areas. Used to ride & teach lower-level dressage. (Had a pretty, little Arabian mare, too!) Currently, I train cats.


Oh goodie, can you identify this:


----------



## Megan Pearson

Bloggsworth said:


> Oh goodie, can you identify this:


It is clearly a mallow. The flower has a very pretty, almost Rose of Sharon look to it (a type of tree mallow). Is it Malva moschata, a.k.a. musk mallow?  The deeply lobed leaves are the deciding factor as to which mallow, as most of the mallow family has --in my opinion-- a more geranium-type of leaf in appearance than does the plant in the photo. 

What does it smell like? You can test it by crushing a leaf in your fingers. If the leaf releases a musky smell, then it's most likely a musk mallow.

You can read more about the humble musk mallow here: https://www.oardc.ohio-state.edu/weedguide/single_weed.php?id=68

(I love i.d.-ing plants. Thanks for the question!)


----------



## MistWolf

Megan Pearson said:


> It is clearly a mallow. The flower has a very pretty, almost Rose of Sharon look to it (a type of tree mallow). Is it Malva moschata, a.k.a. musk mallow?  The deeply lobed leaves are the deciding factor as to which mallow, as most of the mallow family has --in my opinion-- a more geranium-type of leaf in appearance than does the plant in the photo.
> 
> What does it smell like? You can test it by crushing a leaf in your fingers. If the leaf releases a musky smell, then it's most likely a musk mallow.
> 
> You can read more about the humble musk mallow here: https://www.oardc.ohio-state.edu/weedguide/single_weed.php?id=68
> 
> (I love i.d.-ing plants. Thanks for the question!


There’s a marsh behind our house. What kind of mallows would we find there?


----------



## Megan Pearson

MistWolf said:


> There’s a marsh behind our house. What kind of mallows would we find there


Ha ha, not _marshmallows_ but _marsh mallows_! No surprise, the humble marshmallow was the original foundation ingredient for today's marshmallow. (And I take no credit for knowing that--that's all Google!)


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

I originally composed a post about how ignorant I am-- about how many things I *don't* know about or *haven't* experienced. From that you'd have to decide what in the world I might actually know, if anything at all. But I changed my mind and am sending this post instead (best foot forward and all that).  

In the literary world, I know a respectable amount about flash fiction--history, techniques, publications. I'll have a new book on flash fiction published soon, likely late this year. I also know a decent amount about haibun, prose poetry, and magical realism.  I'm in the process of writing an essay on magical realism and I've studied it in considerable depth. Presently, in addition to polishing my book for publication, I'm working on a big study of feuilleton writers (which is proving to be a bigger research project than I'd bargained on-- but I'll see it through because it's quite interesting and someone's interested.


----------



## indianroads

Megan Pearson said:


> Ha ha, not _marshmallows_ but _marsh mallows_! No surprise, the humble marshmallow was the original foundation ingredient for today's marshmallow. (And I take no credit for knowing that--that's all Google!)


in the 1960's they were marsh-mellows... dude... like, oh wow.


----------



## piperofyork

I'm a philosophy professor by day, specializing in ethics and critical thinking. I also read a great deal of military history, and have been in a few bands (drums, bass guitar)...one of which even got out of the garage! 

So, if you want to know anything about college teaching, turgid academic writing, philosophy conferences, WWI, or dealing with egocentric band mates, I might be your guy.


----------



## indianroads

piperofyork said:


> I'm a philosophy professor by day, specializing in ethics and critical thinking. I also read a great deal of military history, and have been in a few bands (drums, bass guitar)...one of which even got out of the garage!
> 
> So, if you want to know anything about college teaching, turgid academic writing, philosophy conferences, WWI, or dealing with egocentric band mates, I might be your guy.


My grandfather fought in the trenches in WW1, inhaled some mustard gas - survived but was physically limited after the war... we'll maybe not THAT limited, he fathered 11 children (you know the Irish).


----------



## piperofyork

indianroads said:


> My grandfather fought in the trenches in WW1, inhaled some mustard gas - survived but was physically limited after the war... we'll maybe not THAT limited, he fathered 11 children (you know the Irish).


Oh, wow - I feel sheepish saying I know about WWI when I hear _that_.

I'm instantly curious about your grandfather's experiences, but I understand of course if he didn't talk about it.

And yes, I know the Irish...I'm part Irish myself, second of 7 kids...


----------



## indianroads

piperofyork said:


> Oh, wow - I feel sheepish saying I know about WWI when I hear _that_.
> 
> I'm instantly curious about your grandfather's experiences, but I understand of course if he didn't talk about it.
> 
> And yes, I know the Irish...I'm part Irish myself, second of 7 kids...


He was an interesting man - but as you said, he didn't talk much about the war. I do recall him saying that when they received their water ration, the first thing everyone did was wash their feet - walking in the mud was bad for their feet, some had to have their feet amputated, so they took care of them.

Interestingly, he wasn't born in the USA, but in Ireland instead. He emigrated as a boy, and met my grandmother here - they were from neighboring towns in County Kerry and were both native speakers, English being their second language. They refused to teach their children the old tongue, because... we're Americans now. I took Irish language courses in County Donegal in the late 90's... wow - an extremely complex language in my view. There are no phonics in their spelling, and word and even people's names are spelled differently depending on the word surrounding it in a sentence.


----------



## Taylor

piperofyork said:


> I'm a philosophy professor by day, specializing in ethics and critical thinking.


So interesting!  As a CPA I specialized in and taught, professional ethics.  Working in government, I mostly dealt with the deontological stream.  However, I have always been fascinated with Harden's lifeboat argument contrasting the rules-based rationale with the more philosophical principles of utilitarianism. In order to understand professional ethics, I have studied numerous cases, where professional ethics in finance were compromised.  All of that has inspired me to write fiction with ethics as an underlying theme.  

Do you build your knowledge of ethics and critical thinking into your fiction works?


----------



## piperofyork

Taylor said:


> So interesting!  As a CPA I specialized in and taught, professional ethics.  Working in government, I mostly dealt with the deontological stream.  However, I have always been fascinated with Harden's lifeboat argument contrasting the rules-based rationale with the more philosophical principles of utilitarianism. In order to understand professional ethics, I have studied numerous cases, where professional ethics in finance were compromised.  All of that has inspired me to write fiction with ethics as an underlying theme.
> 
> Do you build your knowledge of ethics and critical thinking into your fiction works?


Very cool, Taylor - that sounds right up my alley! 

My work in philosophy has definitely (or, as my students would write, _defiantly_) influenced my fiction writing, not only in terms of the ethical dilemmas my characters face, but also in terms of expanding on philosophical questions in metaphysics, the philosophy of religion, and the philosophy of education. Critical thinking plays a role, too - mostly by portraying the unfortunate consequences for characters that indulge in too much wishful thinking.

I look forward to reading your book!


----------



## Taylor

piperofyork said:


> I look forward to reading your book!


Likewise!


----------



## indigostar

Areas where I can help out;


Career Guidance / Employability
Music (writing and playing)
80s pop culture
Internet culture
Community Development
Scotland


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord

Think I can add base-level earth sciences to the list now, as I'm ~3 years into an undergraduate geoengineering degree.


Makili said:


> Hi, I am a biologist


Okay, off-topic question, and I don't know if this fits your areas, but it's something I've been wondering about for a while. Why aren't fungi considered animals? Is it just the presence of cell walls? I read somewhere that it's because "fungi are immotile and don't have stomachs" but that _can't _be the reason since sea sponges are also immotile and stomach-less, yet are animals. (??)


----------



## Megan Pearson

ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord said:


> Okay, off-topic question, and I don't know if this fits your areas, but it's something I've been wondering about for a while. Why aren't fungi considered animals? Is it just the presence of cell walls? I read somewhere that it's because "fungi are immotile and don't have stomachs" but that _can't _be the reason since sea sponges are also immotile and stomach-less, yet are animals. (??)


I have a year of botany lurking about in my past. While I can't answer your question straight up, I will say there are a whole lot of really cool things in the plant kingdom that fall into the same 'is it a plant, or is it an animal?' category. For advanced botany we were given this really cool slime specimen to take home and care for during the semeter-- I forget what it was called--but it responded to light and hamburger meat. It would crawl toward the fly-sized of meat, and away from bright light. I seem to recall that you could poke it and it would move away from pressure, but who wants to go around poking a thing that could eat your finger? Technically it was a plant BUT it had certain adaptive characteristics of an animal. Quite fascinating.


----------



## Deleted member 66445

Evening. I'm an RN in the Pacific Northwest, and have been for going on thirty years, so I'm fairly certain I know a bit about that. 
I have other interests, but certainly not enough to do more than wax poetic about them.
Hope to meet more new people as time goes on


----------



## Mr.Mingo

I...I am a lot of things, I guess. I bounce around difficult professions. I'll list the more prominent items here and am most excited to answer any questions people have regarding these fields. I love answering questions about them actually, especially since I rarely get the chance to.

1). I a currently a field service engineer in transmission electron microscopy. Electron microscopes, for those that don't know, are the microscopes the size of rooms that fill all those text books with the molecular structural models and images of crazy small things like lattice structures in metals and atom spacing. Some of them are for Cryo-EM, so I work with products under extreme cold and in a vacuum environment that has less material in it then much of the space outside our planet. If anyone has technical or science world questions, I'm always up for the conversation.

2). I was an F/A-18 aircraft electrician before this job with the US Marine Corps. I've got five years enlisted experience at a technical aviation career on jet aircraft with weapon and recon systems. But the military general structure questions I'm always interested in talking about. It's an entire culture of its own, which most people don't really understand. And the airfield side of the Marine Corps is one rarely covered well, if at all. I write about it often.

3). I have a bachelor's degree in English with a minor in creative writing. I'm about a month away from finishing a master's in English with a specialization in Gothic Literature as well. So I know a lot about literature and writing in both the creative and the essay form. Some article work as well. I try to use this when editing works on here and other writing sites. 

Some other niche items I'm oddly an expert in at some degree:
 - The Halo universe (games, books, massive toy and megablocks collector)
 - Investing in both properties and stocks/ETFs/various e-currencies
 - US politics
 - Various home and appliance/computer repair and improvement
 - Competition jetskiing and boating/fishing
 - The Pacific Islands (mainly Japan, Okinawa, Guam, Hawaii, some Indonesian islands, and a few other places (I travel a lot))

I just like doing lots of things and keeping life interesting. My personal quest to experience everything.


----------



## RGS

IT (Windows, Server and User Admin, Troubleshooting)
Guitars and Amps
Guns - I practice the ancient art of _Klik Pao_ (say it out loud!)
Graphics
SEC Football
Harley's, especially EVO models
Music - Sixties, 80's Metal


----------



## indianroads

RGS said:


> IT (Windows, Server and User Admin, Troubleshooting)
> Guitars and Amps
> Guns - I practice the ancient art of _Klik Pao_ (say it out loud!)
> Graphics
> SEC Football
> Harley's, especially EVO models
> Music - Sixties, 80's Metal


I used to ride Harley's - but now ride an Indian. The EVO engine was the best thing to come out of the AMF years.


----------



## Lawless

Feel free to ask me about:

things that have to do with the Soviet Union (such as: Russian names; East Europeans' mindset; Communist theory)
languages
psychology of the opposite sex
basics of Continental European law
history


----------



## Tawdry Wordsmith

This is a great thread, I'm going to come back to this when I need help with my own knowledge blindspots.

Here's what I know a lot about:

-Digital Design

-Medieval life, fashion, laws, cuisine, and culture

-Ancient and medieval combat, warfare, and tactics

-Victorian Renaissance fashion / culture

-Chess

-Computers

-Gaming / meme culture

I'm very well-versed in those departments, but completely lacking in most others, so I look forward to when I (inevitably) return here for help. Hopefully I can be useful to someone in the process.

(Just noticed this thread was created in 2005, what a relic to last so long!)


----------



## Darkkin

ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord said:


> Think I can add base-level earth sciences to the list now, as I'm ~3 years into an undergraduate geoengineering degree.
> 
> Okay, off-topic question, and I don't know if this fits your areas, but it's something I've been wondering about for a while. Why aren't fungi considered animals? Is it just the presence of cell walls? I read somewhere that it's because "fungi are immotile and don't have stomachs" but that _can't _be the reason since sea sponges are also immotile and stomach-less, yet are animals. (??)



One of the major reasons is how they reproduce, via spores and fruiting bodies.  The mushrooms we see, truffles, and the like, those are only a small portion of the organism.  Some fungal colonies are nearly an acre in size and constitute some of the largest living organisms on the planet, one of the few that is bigger, a colony of male aspen trees somewhere in Utah.  They have more in common with plants than animals.  Certain ant species have actually been known to farm fungi to feed their colonies.  (The leaf cutter ants, specifically.)

Really weird information, (nature, dinosaurs, archaeology, psychology, anthropology, physics, ancient history).  I generally know something about it, but certain rabbit holes are miles deep.


----------



## WTFarm Girl

*Areas I have LOTS of experience in:

-Farming
-Social Media Influencer (YouTube mostly)*

*Military Wife*
*Hunting*
*-cooking wild game*

*Abusive relationships*
*Biblical theology*
*Evolutionary theory*
*

Decent experience in:*

*horse training*
*taxidermy/tanning skins*
*carpentry*
*Homeschooling*


----------



## S.T. Ranger

RGS said:


> 80's Metal



Okay, so—greatest guitar player ever?


----------



## S.T. Ranger

Any writers here that are familiar with DNA and junk DNA (in a hands-on fashion)?


----------



## S.T. Ranger

I have been in the HVAC trade for a little over 35 years, and am now at a point where I am ready to transition to something else. Writing is that something.

Besides that, I was an active musician in the 80s and 90s (Heavy Metal/Hard Rock), I still write music, but no interest in playing live again.

Besides that, I am an avid Bible Student, and I love Theological Discussion and Debate.


----------



## RGS

S.T. Ranger said:


> Okay, so—greatest guitar player ever?


Tough call, actually.

Greatest Overall: Eddie Van Halen
Greatest Neoclassical Stylist: Yngwie Malmsteen
Greatest Classical-based Metal: Randy Rhoads
Greatest Technical Shredder: Michael Angelo Batio
Greatest on my street: Possibly me, but unconfirmed. There are three other houses.


----------



## RGS

S.T. Ranger said:


> I still write music, but no interest in playing live again.


That's me. Whenever I think I want to play in a band again, I lie down until the feeling goes away. I enjoyed performing, but I didn't enjoy:

Arguing about what to play and how to play it.
The revolving door of personnel.
Lugging gear around.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## RGS

Cornelius Coburn said:


> Lists are very difficult and subjective. Buckethead, Malmsteen, Vai, Satriani, Randy Rhodes, and maybe even throw Glen Campbell and Chet Atkins in there for good measure, not to mention players like Estas Tonne ((Set)an Tones).


Very true. Chet was amazing, and I never knew until a few years ago what an excellent guitarist Glen Campbell was. I had never thought of him as such.

YouTube is chock full of amazing players that no one has ever heard of.


----------



## roadscribe

If anyone needs help in these areas, I'm around:

Acting (retired, 10 years) IMDB
Stock market/trading/investing/macro (20 yrs.)
Fishing (40 yrs.)
Buddhism: Zen/Theravada/Tibetan (25 yrs.)
American Literature/Culture (UCLA degree)
Screenwriting (retired, 15 years)
RV/5th wheel/trailers/duallies/travel (1 year, so far)
Psychology (Pepperdine University, unfinished masters)
LSAT (168 score)
Soccer Coach (10 years, USSF E, D, Coerver, GK 1-3 licenses)
Street Photography (5 years, FLICKR)
Cancer (stage 2 thyroid, in remission)


----------



## S.T. Ranger

RGS said:


> Greatest Classical-based Metal: Randy Rhoads



Just my opinion, but I don't think Randy Rhoads will ever be topped. And I think it's the classical influence that gave him a distinct sound that sets him at the top in my book.

Heavy Metal, when it's done properly, leans heavily on the influence of Classical music. Trans-Siberian Orchestra is a good example of this.



RGS said:


> Greatest on my street: Possibly me, but unconfirmed. There are three other houses.



lol

Easy way to find out: turn your amp up...


----------



## S.T. Ranger

Cornelius Coburn said:


> Lists are very difficult and subjective. Buckethead, Malmsteen, Vai, Satriani, Randy Rhodes, and maybe even throw Glen Campbell and Chet Atkins in there for good measure, not to mention players like Estas Tonne ((Set)an Tones).



Don't forget Roy Clark, lol.

That guy was amazing. Just not my cup of tea.

But your point is on target, because there are numerous players that have their own distinct style that, well, we have to give them credit for. When it comes to melody, Iron Maiden still stands in a class all by themselves. Quite a few tried to replicate it, but have never, in my view, captured that feel.


----------



## RGS

S.T. Ranger said:


> Easy way to find out: turn your amp up...


I have a 100-watt Marshall half stack, so yeah, people in the next county would be able to make an assessment.


----------



## RGS

roadscribe said:


> If anyone needs help in these areas, I'm around:
> 
> Acting (retired, 10 years) IMDB


I know that's a large world, but do you by any chance know Jason Benjamin? I used to work with him.









						Jason Benjamin - IMDb
					


Jason Benjamin, Actor: Flight. Jason Benjamin is an award-winning American actor and stuntman. He is a veteran of the U.S. Navy. He is a retired fire captain. He had a promising career as a professional wrestler during the 1990's until he broke his leg while practicing for an upcoming match. He...





					www.imdb.com


----------



## roadscribe

Hi RGS, I don't recognize him, sorry.


----------



## JBF

S.T. Ranger said:


> Okay, so—greatest guitar player ever?



Mark Knopfler, probably.  

Carlos Santana and Steve Ray Vaughn were pretty boss, too.


----------



## indianroads

I have no musical ability or sense of rhythm - but for me, Andres Segovia is the best guitarist I've heard.
I don't listen to music much, but my tastes run all over the place, from Irish Traditional, to classical, to blues, to rock, to country. I envy those that have the ability to play.


----------



## S.T. Ranger

RGS said:


> I have a 100-watt Marshall half stack, so yeah, people in the next county would be able to make an assessment.



"You got that right!. Sho got that right!" lol

Had a Mesa Boogie stack that I wish I still had, but got rid of it when I quit playing in bands. I am hoping to get my brother and his band to help with recording some songs, but still no need for that kind of power, lol.


----------



## S.T. Ranger

JBF said:


> Mark Knopfler, probably.
> 
> Carlos Santana and Steve Ray Vaughn were pretty boss, too.



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, lol. Of these, I would go with Stevie. When he first started making waves I couldn't stand him, but have grown to appreciate his style. Being a metal-head, there seemed to be a self-imposed ban on all that was not Metal, lol.

Never got into Santana but I get it. 

Mark Knopfler: money for nothing. Truly one of the songs that stands apart, in my book. Next favorite: So far away. Still probaby going to turn it down if Sultans of swing plays, lol.


----------



## ehbowen

S.T. Ranger said:


> I have been in the HVAC trade for a little over 35 years, and am now at a point where I am ready to transition to something else. Writing is that something.
> 
> Besides that, I was an active musician in the 80s and 90s (Heavy Metal/Hard Rock), I still write music, but no interest in playing live again.
> 
> Besides that, I am an avid Bible Student, and I love Theological Discussion and Debate.


I'm (just about) always willing to discuss Theology. I'm about 95% conventional, even Fundamentalist, but with a few...shall we say, oddities?

Aside from that I have long experience in HVAC as well, although mostly from the perspective of a stationary engineer/systems operator in large commercial facilities. And while I'm not a musician, I'm an excellent choral vocalist.


----------



## S.T. Ranger

ehbowen said:


> I'm (just about) always willing to discuss Theology. I'm about 95% conventional, even Fundamentalist, but with a few...shall we say, oddities?



Oddities?

Heretic! lol

Me too. Based on the doctrinal positions I hold to, most usually identify me as Evangelical, and often Dispensational. I do not claim to be either of those, because my own views depart from traditional teachings in some areas that are of great import to certain groups. For example, I come into conflict with the Reformed teaching that men have always been born again (in order to have faith). I believe it is very clear that Regeneration is the event of the believer receiving Life through eternal union with God, and that began on the Day of Pentecost. That was the subject of my first book. The next book in that series will deal with Eternal Salvation, and Justification will be a major focus of examination.

Consider: the centuries-old dispute between Catholics and Protestants, is a man justified by faith alone (Protestant) or by faith and works (Catholic)?

My response? Both are right, because the issue is justification (in a temporal context)—not Eternal Redemption.

In modern Christendom, it has become commonplace for the antagonist of both sides to make a mental connection between Justification and Eternal Redemption. So when they debate Justification and faith alone versus faith and works, what they are actually debating is Eternal Redemption by faith alone versus faith and works. Forgotten is the context of Paul (Romans 4) and James (James Ch.2) which is temporal. When the publican and the sinner prayed, and the Lord said (of the sinner) ... _this man went down to his house justified_, the context is temporal. He went down to his house still in need of Eternal Redemption. Still in need of Christ dying in his stead that he might be justified in an eternal context (Romans Ch.3).

Let's complicate it even further: _No one is saved (in an eternal context) by faith_. Period. A common mistake made today is the erroneous notion that men are saved by faith through grace. Scripture makes it clear that Eternal Redemption is the result of the Work of Christ, not the work/s of men. Men are saved by grace through faith, and that distinction has lost its importance for many.

If a man is saved by faith, then he has saved himself. If a man is saved by grace—he is saved by God.

All of that, lol, just to say—I completely understand oddities.



ehbowen said:


> Aside from that I have long experience in HVAC as well, although mostly from the perspective of a stationary engineer/systems operator in large commercial facilities.



Sounds like you were far more intelligent in the trade than I, lol. In it a little over 35 years, 25 of those years in the trenches (install). Had my own company since 2003, but at this point, I am ready for something new. Beginning this year I have put forth a decided effort to get a writing career going in earnest. One book published so far (2018), and working on a Sci-Fi novel now (almost done, a few more chapters).

I wish I knew fifteen years ago what I know now, and it might be a different story. But I have been enjoying writing, as I knew I would, and going to give it a go.



ehbowen said:


> And while I'm not a musician, I'm an excellent choral vocalist.



A vocalist is just as much a musician as a player.

Glad to meet you, EH!


----------



## ehbowen

S.T. Ranger said:


> Oddities?
> 
> Heretic! lol
> 
> Me too. Based on the doctrinal positions I hold to, most usually identify me as Evangelical, and often Dispensational. I do not claim to be either of those, because my own views depart from traditional teachings in some areas that are of great import to certain groups. For example, I come into conflict with the Reformed teaching that men have always been born again (in order to have faith). I believe it is very clear that Regeneration is the event of the believer receiving Life through eternal union with God, and that began on the Day of Pentecost. That was the subject of my first book. The next book in that series will deal with Eternal Salvation, and Justification will be a major focus of examination.
> 
> Consider: the centuries-old dispute between Catholics and Protestants, is a man justified by faith alone (Protestant) or by faith and works (Catholic)?
> 
> My response? Both are right, because the issue is justification (in a temporal context)—not Eternal Redemption.
> 
> In modern Christendom, it has become commonplace for the antagonist of both sides to make a mental connection between Justification and Eternal Redemption. So when they debate Justification and faith alone versus faith and works, what they are actually debating is Eternal Redemption by faith alone versus faith and works. Forgotten is the context of Paul (Romans 4) and James (James Ch.2) which is temporal. When the publican and the sinner prayed, and the Lord said (of the sinner) ... _this man went down to his house justified_, the context is temporal. He went down to his house still in need of Eternal Redemption. Still in need of Christ dying in his stead that he might be justified in an eternal context (Romans Ch.3).
> 
> Let's complicate it even further: _No one is saved (in an eternal context) by faith_. Period. A common mistake made today is the erroneous notion that men are saved by faith through grace. Scripture makes it clear that Eternal Redemption is the result of the Work of Christ, not the work/s of men. Men are saved by grace through faith, and that distinction has lost its importance for many.
> 
> If a man is saved by faith, then he has saved himself. If a man is saved by grace—he is saved by God.
> 
> All of that, lol, just to say—I completely understand oddities.


Well, perhaps the one which draws the most flak in the circles that I move in is that I now believe 2 Peter 3:9 means exactly what it says. And while I do believe that Hell is real (and that we may be living on the fringes of it right now!), I believe that the eventual goal is to empty the place out. Not by "everyone gets a trophy", but by individual attention through detailed and meticulously crafted timelines which focus on the twists and turns needed to reach each individual soul. Yes, there comes a point at which the separation between your individual timeline and that of someone else becomes too strained to endure. In your world, they die; in their world, you die. But that doesn't mean that the hound of Heaven has finished his hunt in either strand. One reason why you should not judge another's soul, because you're not in a position to see all the details.

As to why the proclamations about judgment and perdition were so emphatic, my thought is that through at least some point of the process a completely perfect end to the hunt was not in sight. God was afraid that it might be necessary to gather in those he was sure about and close and lock the door of eternity on the rest...and, as long as that possibility was on the table, he didn't want to offer false hope. But I believe progress has been made in the past 2000 years, not entirely on the divine side of things...governing "by the consent of the governed" being a huge philosophical step.

Anyhow, I'm writing on the topic. While I wouldn't venture to preach the above from a pulpit or teach it in Sunday School, over a cup of tea between friends (or in the pages of a speculative fiction book) I may open up. Until later...


----------



## S.T. Ranger

ehbowen said:


> Well, perhaps the one which draws the most flak in the circles that I move in is that I now believe 2 Peter 3:9 means exactly what it says. And while I do believe that Hell is real (and that we may be living on the fringes of it right now!), I believe that the eventual goal is to empty the place out. Not by "everyone gets a trophy", but by individual attention through detailed and meticulously crafted timelines which focus on the twists and turns needed to reach each individual soul. Yes, there comes a point at which the separation between your individual timeline and that of someone else becomes too strained to endure. In your world, they die; in their world, you die. But that doesn't mean that the hound of Heaven has finished his hunt in either strand. One reason why you should not judge another's soul, because you're not in a position to see all the details.



I'm going to assume you are referring to the Lord not wanting any to perish (hence His patience). One problem I would suggest you'll have is the terminology of both 2 Peter and Jude. The original language makes it clear that there will be those who go into eternal separation and this will be an everlasting judgment. So an address of the passages that teach Eternal Judgment would be the place to start in order to explain the differing concepts without conflict of doctrine arising.

Hell is a great subject of study. I have attended Baptist fellowships for the most part, some southern, some fundamental. Something most of these held to was the notion that anyone that did not hear the Gospel (so as to be converted), or heard the Gospel and rejected it—had no chance of Heaven. The problem with that is that the Gospel was a Mystery that was not revealed to men prior to the coming of the Comforter. What that means is that we have an entire Old Testament full of people that never heard the Gospel, and never placed faith specifically in Christ. The idea that faith in the/a veiled Gospel was good enough is denied not only by Scripture (seeing we are taught specifically _it was not revealed_) but also by the fact that this would make the Gospel inconsequential to Eternal Redemption. And this conflicts with Scripture's inarguable teaching that men can only be eternally redeemed through Christ (and specifically His Work on the Cross). There are many Jews still looking for Messiah to come the first time. If that is a means by which men can be born again then, as I said, the Gospel becomes inconsequential. 

I know that at first glance that seems like an exclusive attitude, and really—it is. However, it must be understood that unless we clearly define Biblical terms, concepts, and context, we blur the lines Scripture presents between Doctrines. 

One of the first arguments usually presented when I say men were not born again before Pentecost is this: "You mean men weren't saved in the Old Testament?"

No, not at all: men were saved in the Old Testament just as we are today, by grace through faith. They, like all men, will be judged according to the revelation provided them in their day, and their response to that revelation. I also believe that God, in His grace, judges them according to the ability they have in understanding it. Those mentally challenged, for example, will be judged according to their understanding. So Abraham, as an example, was justified not just for his faith, but for works also. That justification was temporal, meaning what was judged dealt with his daily conversation on earth. He received revelation (that God would bless all families of the earth through his offspring (that we know to be The Seed, singular, whereas Abraham did not)). He was saved from an eternal perspective (God's) based on his response to that revelation, but died not having received the Promises (Hebrews 11:13; 39-40). Regeneration is a Promise made by God in the Old Testament and fulfilled in the New. We are brought into New Covenant relationship with God when we receive His life through our union with Him.

So, the Old Testament saint was saved, but not Eternally Redeemed. 

At this time no man has gone into Hell (Gehenna), which is distinguished from Hades (the Old Testament equivalent being Sheol, the place of the dead). What we see at The Great White Throne is Hades is emptied of her dead and those there are judged. Today, I believe God's grace works no differently. There are those who will never get the opportunity to hear the Gospel, and one group we could look to as an example are those that have been aborted. Certain Reformed groups teach a hyper-election that teaches one will either be saved or not. This means if an aborted baby (or a young child) is among the Elect they will go to Heaven. If not...

But if we look at the principles set forth in Scripture we can see that He that demands Justice is Just, and that is good reason to believe He will extend grace to those who have not had the opportunity to respond to the Gospel. 

I do take the position that there will be those who enter into Eternal Separation, but I also believe that there will be those who—though not born again during their lifetimes, hence unable to enter Heaven—die justified in a temporal sense, even today. They will be judged and some of them will make it to heaven. 




ehbowen said:


> As to why the proclamations about judgment and perdition were so emphatic, my thought is that through at least some point of the process a completely perfect end to the hunt was not in sight. God was afraid that it might be necessary to gather in those he was sure about and close and lock the door of eternity on the rest...and, as long as that possibility was on the table, he didn't want to offer false hope. But I believe progress has been made in the past 2000 years, not entirely on the divine side of things...governing "by the consent of the governed" being a huge philosophical step.



I see it as an indication that God has been patient for the purpose of more people being saved. 

I'm a little skeptical about government "by the consent of the governed," because I wouldn't trust any politician further than I could throw the moon, lol. Power just has a habit of corrupting men. Throw on top of that self-interest and you have the perfect recipe for disaster. 




ehbowen said:


> Anyhow, I'm writing on the topic. While I wouldn't venture to preach the above from a pulpit or teach it in Sunday School, over a cup of tea between friends (or in the pages of a speculative fiction book) I may open up. Until later...



Understood.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## takadote26

I'm trying to do research on DID (Disocissative Identity Disorder) for a character and I don't understand what an alter is?


----------



## Ladyserpentine

takadote26 said:


> I'm trying to do research on DID (Disocissative Identity Disorder) for a character and I don't understand what an alter is?


I believe that is short for "alternate." That would be an alternate personality.


----------



## Vera

So, this is probably very boring, but if anyone is writing a police procedural or something law related  (I know civil and criminal, but mostly criminal law), I'm happy to help with that kind of stuff.


----------



## Triffids

Birds
Invertebrates 
Roman history of britain ( Niche I know)
Medical  history though more so of England and europe and a little of the Islamic world rather than the Far east or North America 
Reptiles
General history of Britain


----------

